# Received Kindle 2 Yet?? Post Here So As Not To Spoil It For Others



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anyone receiving their K 2 please post here so as not to spoil it for those who are waiting for their delivery. Thanks!


----------



## Bruinboy

Someone just did on the Amazon boards.  Lucky guy/gal.  They also ordered the Amazon cover.


----------



## KasperKindler

It was just delivered to my office!!









10:02AM EST


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Did it come with a protective black sleeve or is that just part of the packaging


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KasperKindle said:


> It was just delivered to my office!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:02AM EST


Thanks for posting, no we need to know how you like it, what you think, come on, come on


----------



## KasperKindler

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Did it come with a protective black sleeve or is that just part of the packaging


Nope - part of the packaging...it slid out from a black cardboard sleeve...
And Linda - sorry - didn't see the post directing us to this folder....in my excitement...I got carried away....


----------



## BambiB

Cool, cool!  You are the first to post a pic!


----------



## Guest

That looks like a new screen saver. Poe is almost as creepy as Oscar Wilde, but not near as creepy as Alexandre Dumas.


----------



## deMoMo

Mine is in the building!  I have to wait for the mail people to deliver it to my desk.  I'm so tempted to try to find them, but I'll contain myself.  At least until lunchtime.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KasperKindle said:


> Nope - part of the packaging...it slid out from a black cardboard sleeve...
> And Linda - sorry - didn't see the post directing us to this folder....in my excitement...I got carried away....


Not a problem, I understand. You can go back and remove your origianl post. Thanks!! I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Harmakhet

Grats on the first recived with a pic.

I plan on doing an unboxing with pics and will get those posted when I do.


----------



## Leslie

LuckyRainbow said:


> That looks like a new screen saver. Poe is almost as creepy as Oscar Wilde, but not near as creepy as Alexandre Dumas.


I think Poe was there before. I think Igor had the Poe picture in his original set of screenshots of the screensavers.

L


----------



## Anne

Congrats on being the first one to post. I cannot wait to get  mine


----------



## Seamonkey

Congrats, Kasper!  You may be our first delivery.  I think I had better get some sleep before mine is supposed to arrive.


Definitely not a neat box like the K1.

Knitforlife is stalking hers at her office, last we heard.


----------



## rla1996

KasperKindle said:


> Nope - part of the packaging...it slid out from a black cardboard sleeve...
> And Linda - sorry - didn't see the post directing us to this folder....in my excitement...I got carried away....


Linda,

It may be a good idea to sticky this to the top of the forum for the next few days. This way there won't be so many posts needing to be merged. If its at the top all the time hopefully it will keep people from missing it and creating a fresh post.

rla1996


----------



## KasperKindler

Seamonkey said:


> Congrats, Kasper! You may be our first delivery. I think I had better get some sleep before mine is supposed to arrive.
> 
> Definitely not a neat box like the K1.
> 
> Knitforlife is stalking hers at her office, last we heard.


yup - I'm not a K1 owner, but I have seen pics of the packaging on K1 - this is less elaborate...however, a nice touch (I thought) where you rip back the cardboard tab on the delivery box...there's a phrase... "Once upon a time...."


----------



## Anne

rla1996 said:


> Linda,
> 
> It may be a good idea to sticky this to the top of the forum for the next few days. This way there won't be so many posts needing to be merged. If its at the top all the time hopefully it will keep people from missing it and creating a fresh post.
> 
> rla1996


That is a good idea there should be a sticky so as K2 is received we can post here and not ruin it for anyone else.


----------



## Gables Girl

Mine is waiting for me and I'm stuck at work.  Darn.....


----------



## Avalon

Congratulations, Kasper!  Thanks so much for the pic.

Now tell us what you think!


----------



## KindleMom

If you click on the link in the article you can see the Kindle 2 being unveiled. Pretty fun!

http://www.businessinsider.com/what-do-you-want-to-know-about-amazons-kindle-2-2009-2


----------



## Leslie

I just stickied this thread per the request of several folks.

Leslie


----------



## deMoMo

It's here on my desk, tempting me, teasing me, distracting me from writing test plans and strategies.  Dangerous stuff!


----------



## Guest

deMoMo said:


> It's here on my desk, tempting me, teasing me, distracting me from writing test plans and strategies. Dangerous stuff!


Isn't it time for your coffee break?


----------



## Seamonkey

Is it out of the box and charging


----------



## amg

Dang.  Now I am jealous I didn't order K2  (I just ordered K1 in December.)   Nothing like receiving an electronic gadget via UPS.  Can't wait to hear the reviews.


----------



## kevin63

KindleMom said:


> If you click on the link in the article you can see the Kindle 2 being unveiled. Pretty fun!
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/what-do-you-want-to-know-about-amazons-kindle-2-2009-2


I saw those pics. I noticed the kindle cover is in the box with the Kindle 2. What's kind of strange is I have both coming also, but I have 2 different tracking numbers. I guess they just didn't combine mine together.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> I just stickied this thread per the request of several folks.
> 
> Leslie


Thanks Leslie I am sure that will help in case someone does not want to know what K2 looks like in the box till they open it.


----------



## ElLector

Mine is right across the street!  I can't get it though.  The FedEx man has to deliver it.  Arrrrrgh!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I just stickied this thread per the request of several folks.
> 
> Leslie


Thanks Leslie, had to see a patient and get some labs shipped out. Terrible to have to work when there are more important things to do.


----------



## kevin63

kevin63 said:


> I saw those pics. I noticed the kindle cover is in the box with the Kindle 2. What's kind of strange is I have both coming also, but I have 2 different tracking numbers. I guess they just didn't combine mine together.


The other thing I noticed is that is a comp review unit, so I wonder if the packaging is different for them. They get to keep the unit for a week then send it back.


----------



## Zeronewbury

It is here!!!!!!


----------



## Rivery

Zeronewbury said:


> It is here!!!!!!


Congratulations! And welcome to the boards. We will love to hear what you think, when you have some time.


----------



## Sweety18

KasperKindle said:


> It was just delivered to my office!!
> 
> 10:02AM EST


Congrats. Do you plan on getting any work done at the office today  If it was me, I'd tell the boss I'm not feeling too good and need to go home


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Zeronewbury said:


> It is here!!!!!!


WOO HOO!! Please make an intro in the Intro/Welcome Board in a couple of days. I know you are too excited for that nonesense today.


----------



## The Kindle Kid

Mine just arrived. I should have time to play with it in about an hour. It is so hard to have it sitting here and not playing with it. Damn job.


----------



## durphy

omg omg omg Kindle just arrived one city away. It feels like Chris.... er Kindlemas.


----------



## CJRichards

I've got to stop reading this forum, at least for the next two days. This is going to drive me crazy waiting for my Knindle to arrive, and then I won't get it until I get home from work.

Only 39 hours 15 minutes 45 seconds, 44 seconds, 43 seconds......

Chris


----------



## ladyknight33

Conrats to everyone who has received their Kindles.


----------



## kari

LuckyRainbow said:


> That looks like a new screen saver. Poe is almost as creepy as Oscar Wilde, but not near as creepy as Alexandre Dumas.


I thought screensavers voided the warranty -- so why did they put one on there?! lol


----------



## KasperKindler

Sweety18 said:


> Congrats. Do you plan on getting any work done at the office today  If it was me, I'd tell the boss I'm not feeling too good and need to go home


Tell me about it!! I've be soo busy all morning in work...right now the best I can do is plug it in to charge (it arrived at 50%) and look at it longingly as I run in and out of my office....sigh....


----------



## mwvickers

kari said:


> I thought screensavers voided the warranty -- so why did they put one on there?! lol


Screensavers in general don't. Only adding your own can possibly do it. They already have some on.


----------



## booknut

there are some kindle 2 videos at youtube if anyone is interested.

http://www.youtube.com/results?uploaded=d&search_query=kindle&search_type=search_videos


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

You guys are killing us here!!! WE WANT TO READ SOME REVIEWS! Back slowly out of those offices right this minute and get focused on those new kindles. Just don't get so carried away that you forget to report back in here asap.


----------



## Roos Mom

It just arrived but the box is a trip.  I felt like i was opening a microwave meal.  i am going to take this puppy out for a test drive.


----------



## sarge41

My UPS man just called me (He is a friend of mine). My kindle is on his truck and he will be in my street in approx. 30 minutes.  Offered to buy him lunch if he would come now. could not make it now. I can not wait!!!!!!    This is just like Christmas morning when I was a kid.


----------



## ladyknight33

Ladybug is here!!!!!

Charging her right now.


----------



## Roos Mom

While she is charging take her for a test drive.  I have it reading the instructions to me right now and it can do it in male or female voice.  How cool is that.


----------



## Thin Coyote

Signed for mine at 11:02 CST.  I'm at work so I can't really read anything but it is unboxed and charging.  Bought three books right from it (very easy!) and a fourth from my work computer.  So far so awesome.


----------



## ElLector

I do NOT want to be at work right now, and how great that it's my busiest day.  I work at a mental health clinic, and I'm not mentally healthy right now.  My Kindle is waiting for me.


----------



## BurBunny

Adelie is "out for delivery" but unfortunately my regular UPS delivery isn't until late afternoon.  Hopefully since she's an overnight, they'll put her on the Red Label truck instead, but doubt it since it's Saver... sigh... 

My clients had better behave and my phone be quiet once she arrives!

Waiting for Adelie...


----------



## mwvickers

ElLector said:


> I work at a mental health clinic, and I'm not mentally healthy right now.


At least you are in the right place. LOL


----------



## mwvickers

Come on those who have them.  Post some reviews!  

Just kidding.  Take your time....Are you ready now?


----------



## kari

mwvickers said:


> Come on those who have them. Post some reviews!
> 
> Just kidding. Take your time....Are you ready now?


LOL Not that we're anxious or anything....


----------



## ladyknight33

Okay so while Ladybug is charging i was reading the users guide. I had several people in my office oohing and aahing. I DID NOT let any one hold her. She is not in a case, they got sent to my home ~ it should be arriving any minute.

I will try to text to speech after I review payroll.


----------



## mwvickers

kari said:


> LOL Not that we're anxious or anything....


Oh, no. Not at all.


----------



## mwvickers

ladyknight33 said:


> I will try to text to speech after I review payroll.


Download the payroll info to the Kindle, and let it read it to you.


----------



## Atunah

How are the buttons, I have to know about the buttons. Are they hard to press? Do you have to now press inward instead of just a light push with a finger? And how is the 5 way thingamachingathing?  

How exiting this all is.


----------



## kevin63

BurBunny said:


> Adelie is "out for delivery" but unfortunately my regular UPS delivery isn't until late afternoon. Hopefully since she's an overnight, they'll put her on the Red Label truck instead, but doubt it since it's Saver... sigh...
> 
> My clients had better behave and my phone be quiet once she arrives!
> 
> Waiting for Adelie...


Wow, the super savers went out UPS and being delivered the same time as next day deliveries?

EDIT NOTE: think i'm reading something wrong here i see you said overnight and then saw the saver thing guess that confused me i thought yours was a super saver going out UPS sorry about that.


----------



## Guest

BambiB said:


> Cool, cool! You are the first to post a pic!


Nope. I posted pics of ours yesterday.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

IT'S HERE!!!! I'll post after I open and play!!


----------



## Thenuts454

The very happy smiling and pleasant UPS man just paid me a wonderful visit and delivered my Indulgence... I am in awe and have immediately plugged into charger as I will begin to read the instructions and get ready to play read, play and read.....hope everyone else's big brown truck arrives soon.


----------



## Atunah

I am dying here


----------



## Stephanie924

Introducing DivaMimi...she's finally arrived!


----------



## The Kindle Kid

Atunah said:


> How are the buttons, I have to know about the buttons. Are they hard to press? Do you have to now press inward instead of just a light push with a finger? And how is the 5 way thingamachingathing?
> 
> How exiting this all is.


the buttons are very easy to press, but hard to accidentally press. You do have to press inward, but even saying that makes it sound much more difficult than it is. Your fingers will instinctively do it right without even thinking about it.

The 5 way thingamachingathing is better than I expected. I was thinking it would be easy to overshoot what I wanted or accidentally click on something, but that just is not the case. It works very well.


----------



## Guest

Atunah said:


> I am dying here












"I'm comin' to see ya, Elizabeth!"


----------



## mwvickers

The Kindle Kid said:


> the buttons are very easy to press, but hard to accidentally press. You do have to press inward, but even saying that makes it sound much more difficult than it is. Your fingers will instinctively do it right without even thinking about it.
> 
> The 5 way thingamachingathing is better than I expected. I was thinking it would be easy to overshoot what I wanted or accidentally click on something, but that just is not the case. It works very well.


So, if you owned a Kindle one, how do the buttons compare, and how does the joystick compare to the scrollwheel?


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Panjo

I can't believe there are 4 pages of people having recieved their Kindle and we're only just now getting a report/review! I want to hear MORE!  Is the menu still the same? No surprise folder option?


----------



## luvmy4brats

First reaction.... OH MY GAWD! I'M IN LOVE. I'll post more when i get home.


----------



## Atunah

This is worse than pulling teeth  

Thanks Kindle Kid for telling me about the buttons


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Roos Mom said:


> While she is charging take her for a test drive. I have it reading the instructions to me right now and it can do it in male or female voice. How cool is that.


Cool!


----------



## Dazlyn

Myli is here!  She is beautiful and she is charging right now.  I can't really give a review of the changes from Klassic Kindle since this is my first Kindle.  I have been waiting since Dec. 1 and it was worth the wait!  The keyboard buttons seem kind of small, but I have no problem pressing them.  The next page buttons are great and I don't really notice the "pressing inward" that people were worried about.  So far, everything feels very natural and instinctive.  I love my Kindle!


----------



## Guest

Roos Mom said:


> While she is charging take her for a test drive. I have it reading the instructions to me right now and it can do it in male or female voice. How cool is that.


So you can make it sound like either Stephen _or_ Stephanie Hawking?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Unfortunately, where I am I do not have WN.    The buttons are great, but I will have to use them for a bit before I can say if I like them better than K1. The first thing I notice is how slim it is. I did not order the Amazon cover. I ordered an M-Edge and a couple from Oberon. I will definitely keep and read it in a cover as it feels a little tooo slim for me to comfortably hold and read.

The text to speech is a trip!!! When you get yours, open the User's Guide and go to the text to speech section and have it read there. I am still chuckling over the way it pronounces "metadata". Priceless!!!

Ok, I have to actually do some work now. Will post more after I get home and load some books.

Hope everyone gets their's soon!!!


----------



## nelamvr6

I'm holding it my hands! Wow, is this ever beautiful!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> First reaction.... OH MY GAWD! I'M IN LOVE. I'll post more when i get home.


Luv I am counting on you woman to give a detailed review! We want to know everything, e-ve- ry- thing... I am so excited. I have to wait until Saturday for mine.


----------



## Leslie

How exciting! I am going to merge this in with the K2 thread at the top of the board.

L


----------



## Jesslyn

Posted on the wrong thread.  Can't take the excitement so made a mistake

This is going to sound totally stupid, but my first Kindle was a definate she.  The new one is a he.  Gonna have to find a new name and boy am I glad I got a blue cover!  

I think I may have a contest and give a $5 gift certificate.  Is that against the rules of the forum?

One more note.  the text-to-speech is pretty awesome.  I wasn't planning on using it, but not bad!


----------



## stargazer0725

Okay, I could KICK myself for not arranging delivery at the office.  I would have had Bellatrix by 10:30 today, but am still awaiting the delivery at home.  I'm starving, but I keep putting off lunch hoping to take it to run home and plug him in and fondle him a bit.  

Edited:  Forgot the new one was a he....first one was a SHE


----------



## WolfePrincess73

One more thing!! The screen/16 shades of gray is awesome!!!!!!!! The screensavers are soooo much more crisp and detailed than before!

Ok, I really gotta work now.


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> How exciting! I am going to merge this in with the K2 thread at the top of the board.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie. 

nelamvr: read then ignore the PM I just sent you.


----------



## NitroStitch

Just received mine, and I'm opening the box!!!  LOVE office delivery!!!    Thank you Amazon for delivery one day earlier!


----------



## Dazlyn

WolfePrincess73 said:


> One more thing!! The screen/16 shades of gray is awesome!!!!!!!! The screensavers are soooo much more crisp and detailed than before!
> 
> Ok, I really gotta work now.


Okay, I agree the screensavers are crisp but I really don't want to be able to see Edgar Allan Poe that well! I'd much rather see ...... Hugh Jackman. lol


----------



## Leslie

Does it have a fancy box like the K1 or just something plain?

L


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks, Leslie.
> 
> nelamvr: read then ignore the PM I just sent you.




I've already replied...

I guess I was so excited I posted prematurely...


----------



## NitroStitch

Leslie said:


> Does it have a fancy box like the K1 or just something plain?
> 
> L


Plainer - something more like a cardboard/plastic egg carton specialized for the Kindle. Smaller, fortunately, for storage purposes, than the K1. Definitely not as photogenic though.


----------



## ladyknight33

luvmy4brats said:


> First reaction.... OH MY GAWD! I'M IN LOVE.


Me too!!!

I was reading a book got up to chapter 4.

First off, it is very easy to use.

Arh my boss is here will post soon


----------



## Jesslyn

More 1st impressions.  didn't read the getting started or other guide.  The menu is totally different.  I can't figure out how to delete a book  , and I keep hitting home when i mean menu.  

Too funny, the K1-ers are going to have a steeper learning curve than the newbies


----------



## Kirstin

I hope mine gets here today.  I did one day shipping.  Amazon says delivery tomorrow but UPS says today however it isn't on a truck and out for delivery yet and it is almost 2 pm here.   

I'm so excited for those of you that have yours!!


----------



## mwvickers

Jesslyn said:


> More 1st impressions. didn't read the getting started or other guide. The menu is totally different. I can't figure out how to delete a book , and I keep hitting home when i mean menu.
> 
> Too funny, the K1-ers are going to have a steeper learning curve than the newbies


I would imagine that to delete a book, you would put the cursor/selector on or next to the book you want to delete, and hit the backspace key. That is the way it works with the 1.2 firmware upgrade.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Keep em coming folks!   Tell us more.


----------



## nelamvr6

Leslie said:


> Does it have a fancy box like the K1 or just something plain?
> 
> L


The box is even fancier!

I hated to rip the outer black paper cover, but I had to to open it...


----------



## Jesslyn

mwvickers said:


> I would imagine that to delete a book, you would put the cursor/selector on or next to the book you want to delete, and hit the backspace key. That is the way it works with the 1.2 firmware upgrade.


I always deleted from inside the book when I finished it. That seems to be gone.


----------



## BruceS

Jesslyn said:


> I always deleted from inside the book when I finished it. That seems to be gone.


Per the Kindle 2 Users Guide:
"
To delete content on your Kindle, move the 5-way 
controller up or down to underline the item you want to delete. Move the 5-way to the left and
then press the 5-way to complete the removal of the item."


----------



## Jesslyn

BruceS said:


> Per the Kindle 2 Users Guide:
> "
> To delete content on your Kindle, move the 5-way
> controller up or down to underline the item you want to delete. Move the 5-way to the left and
> then press the 5-way to complete the removal of the item."


Thank you and guess I'll be reading the guide now. This is a very cool feature! I'd add a picture, but can't figure it out.

Question for K1 owners. Did your Kindle 2 come *sans* the Start Kindling sticker? Mine did, but I had an extra 'book' on Upgrading. Anyone else?


----------



## ladyknight33

OK got rid of my boss for a few minutes.

The clarity of the pages is FANTASIC.

I open the users guide and did text to speech. The office got a kick outta that. I downloaded a sample while everyone was standing around watching.

My daughter (the flight attendant) called ~ she wants one now. I don't know if i will get her the K2 or the Klassic. Depends on how much she is kicking in. And she loves to read so I am not sure about sharing an account with her.

It is very light weight. Not at all awkward to hold. 

I had 46 books ready to download when i turned it on. I am trying to let it charge fully before I leave work. I will leave it on all night so it can index my books. I bought the free bible yesterday.


----------



## purdueav8r

Bob's here!  Bob's here!  I can't breathe.... Bob's here!  Did I mention that Bob just got here?  Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!  (Bob= Battery Operated Book)

I have about 45 minutes to charge him before I have to head to work.  I will be taking him with me.  My UPS guy is like clockwork.  I knew (or rather hoped today wouldn't be the exception) that he'd be here sometime between 1:30 to 2:00 pm, and bam, there he was at 1:35.  I love him.  My dogs are gracious enough to let me know when the truck pulls up, so I didn't have to obsessively watch out the window.  

This just feels unreal.  I can't believe my Kindle's here after all these months of waiting.  The box is so much smaller than what I was expecting.  I almost didn't believe that the Kindle was in there until I opened it.  And someone before said that it felt like opening a microwave meal.  That is uncannily correct, I felt much the same way.  The packaging definitely doesn't have quite the same romanticism as the original Kindles' did.  I'm in heaven anyway.  

The 5-way controller is very nice, actually.  Tight feeling, but very movable.  It seems like it's kind of hard to screw up your movements, doesn't seem like overshooting will be a problem.  I was a bit worried about that.  The page buttons have very small amounts of travel, and the pressing on the inside part is very nice.  Doesn't seem like I'll have trouble with bumping them when not needing to turn a page.  The keyboard feels very nice, the keys have a raised bubble-like feel to them in the middle, with the outer portions of the keys being flush with the main body of the Kindle.  Very nice, crisp movements on the buttons.  I've already downloaded my backlog of 30 books that were waiting, all freebies except UR by Stephen King, & Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman.  The greyscale photos/screensavers are very nice looking.  Pretty much like a black and white photo.  Poe's kinda creepy though.  

Ok, gotta go to work now.    I can't get into Kindleboards at work, it's blocked.  So I'll be back on to play with all of you kids later.  Bye!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I loved the white box with black letters for the Klassic but will have to see some pics or wait and compare when mine is delivered.


----------



## ladyknight33

BruceS said:


> Per the Kindle 2 Users Guide:
> "
> To delete content on your Kindle, move the 5-way
> controller up or down to underline the item you want to delete. Move the 5-way to the left and
> then press the 5-way to complete the removal of the item."


Thanks for the infomation. I had two samples that I purchased and wanted to delete.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

purdueav8r said:


> Bob's here! Bob's here! I can't breathe.... Bob's here! Did I mention that Bob just got here? Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!! (Bob= Battery Operated Book)
> 
> I have about 45 minutes to charge him before I have to head to work. I will be taking him with me. My UPS guy is like clockwork. I knew (or rather hoped today wouldn't be the exception) that he'd be here sometime between 1:30 to 2:00 pm, and bam, there he was at 1:35. I love him. My dogs are gracious enough to let me know when the truck pulls up, so I didn't have to obsessively watch out the window.
> 
> This just feels unreal. I can't believe my Kindle's here after all these months of waiting. The box is so much smaller than what I was expecting. I almost didn't believe that the Kindle was in there until I opened it. And someone before said that it felt like opening a microwave meal. That is uncannily correct, I felt much the same way. The packaging definitely doesn't have quite the same romanticism as the original Kindles' did. I'm in heaven anyway.
> 
> The 5-way controller is very nice, actually. Tight feeling, but very movable. It seems like it's kind of hard to screw up your movements, doesn't seem like overshooting will be a problem. I was a bit worried about that. The page buttons have very small amounts of travel, and the pressing on the inside part is very nice. Doesn't seem like I'll have trouble with bumping them when not needing to turn a page. The keyboard feels very nice, the keys have a raised bubble-like feel to them in the middle, with the outer portions of the keys being flush with the main body of the Kindle. Very nice, crisp movements on the buttons. I've already downloaded my backlog of 30 books that were waiting, all freebies except UR by Stephen King, & Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman. The greyscale photos/screensavers are very nice looking. Pretty much like a black and white photo. Poe's kinda creepy though.
> 
> Ok, gotta go to work now.  I can't get into Kindleboards at work, it's blocked. So I'll be back on to play with all of you kids later. Bye!


Thanks for the great info! Happy Kindling!


----------



## Harmakhet

Jesslyn said:


> I always deleted from inside the book when I finished it. That seems to be gone.


What Bruce said...also if you highlight a book and hit to the right it'll bring you into a menu where you can delete a book.


----------



## nelamvr6

I can say for sure that it will be much harder to accidentally flip pages.

Now it takes a much more deliberate action to flip pages.

Of course the downside to that is that now it takes a much more deliberate action to flip pages.


----------



## durphy

It's here! Ack! Ok. This review may be redundant; I'm too excited to read posts. The packaging was a surprise. First, it was a smaller box, about the size of a hardback. Then the packaging is sleek. Inside is Kindle, power cord and a folded quik-start guide. That's how far I've gotten.


----------



## mwvickers

durphy said:


> It's here! Ack! Ok. This review may be redundant; I'm too excited to read posts. The packaging was a surprise. First, it was a smaller box, about the size of a hardback. Then the packaging is sleek. Inside is Kindle, power cord and a folded quik-start guide. That's how far I've gotten.


You mention a power cord, but is there a USB cord? I was under the impression you got both again (although the end of the power cord that you plug in to your Kindle will fit the USB port on the Kindle). Is this not correct?


----------



## BruceS

ladyknight33 said:


> Thanks for the infomation. I had two samples that I purchased and wanted to delete.


You are welcome.

I need something to do while I agonize waiting for mine to be delivered.


----------



## ladyknight33

mwvickers said:


> You mention a power cord, but is there a USB cord? I was under the impression you got both again (although the end of the power cord that you plug in to your Kindle will fit the USB port on the Kindle). Is this not correct?


The power cord is multi functional ~ it detaches so that you have a USB for the computer.


----------



## durphy

Haha! The text to speech is calling it a Gettle. Ok. The on switch slides to the right then automatically slips back. The volume thing is a press on the + or - . You press on a menu button then scroll down with the square thingy to "Text to Speech"

The power chord is all one thing. A part comes off and turns it from an AC prong to usb.

Oh, now it's calling it a Gindle. How cute!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I have been waiting for my Kindle since November 26th.  I guess it was good that I waited because now I have a Kindle 2 coming.  I ordered 2 day delivery and they said it should be here by tomorrow (25).  I just went to the UPS site and it said OUT FOR DELIVERY, TODAY!!  I can't wait....  What can Brown do for me?  Bring me my Kindle2. I'm sitting here looking out the window like a little puppy waiting for the truck...


----------



## gwen10

My K2 just arrived and I love it already!  I am a Kindle newbie, never had a K1, have been waiting for the K2.


----------



## durphy

ooo, turn wireless off is on the menu instead of a separate button.

Oh wow. The home page shows the stuff I've bought for K2 and the rest is .....Archived!!!!!

Ooo, at the bottom of the page it shows

1%.........Locations 7-12..................1309

I'm sorry that I'm too excited to be coherent. Leslie will show the screen shots soon, I'm sure.

Someone mentioned the next and prev page buttons: You have to press on the inside edge (towards the screen). That keeps them from being accidentally turned.

Haha! The "speaker" says me ta' dada for metadata. What a dope.

If you go to Amazon store and your wireless is off, it will ask if you want to turn it on and you click yes.

The lettered buttons don't feel much different to me. Be sure to say what you think of them. In the store, the search area is always there at the bottom. You do the 5-way button down then type in your search words, then 5-way to the right to "search store."

just saw this: http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/24/exclusive-crunchgears-kindle-2-unboxing/


----------



## LauraB

I just got an email from UPS mine has been delivered.  I can't leave work, so my hubby left his office to go get it for me, such a good hubby


----------



## Dazlyn

Welcome jpmorgan49!  I hope you get your Kindle today.  It is so exciting!  My Kindle was ordered on Dec 1 and I just received it this morning.  I absolutely love it already.


----------



## Wunderkind

I've had my Kindle 2 for about an hour and am already in love! I didn't have the Kindle 1 so I can't compare but this is truly beautiful. One note: I purchased the Amazon cover which also came today and I am liking it a lot. The hinge seems to work very nicely and the cover very closely matches the dimensions of the Kindle so it doesn't add a lot to the size. The felt on the inside of the cover feels great and I was able to fold the top back completely and hold with one hand while reading. It felt like I had been reading that way for years.


----------



## mwvickers

ladyknight33 said:


> The power cord is multi functional ~ it detaches so that you have a USB for the computer.





durphy said:


> The power chord is all one thing. A part comes off and turns it from an AC prong to usb.


Do you mean that the part that would plug into the wall is detachable, leaving a USB part that plugs into your computer? If so, that's neat.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome JPMorgan and a big WOO HOO on your Kindle!  Please drop by the *Intro/Welcome Board * and make an intro there. You will receive a warm KB welcome.


----------



## The Kindle Kid

mwvickers said:


> Do you mean that the part that would plug into the wall is detachable, leaving a USB part that plugs into your computer? If so, that's neat.


Yep that is exactly what it is like. Pretty cool!


----------



## BruceS

Finally, it is here.

I guess I should just be thankful that the UPS truck showed up at 2PM today, instead of 6PM like it did yesterday.

I have it plugged in to let it charge.

Now the question is can I let it warm up to room temperature before I start to play with it.


----------



## Dazlyn

mwvickers said:


> Do you mean that the part that would plug into the wall is detachable, leaving a USB part that plugs into your computer? If so, that's neat.


Yes, that is what it is. I have a Macbook Pro computer and the plug is the same. It works great and takes up less space.


----------



## ELDogStar

I am waiting for my Brown Truck...
any minute now (hopefully).

But can I hang with the cooler group anyway?

Eric


----------



## kevin63

ELDogStar said:


> I am waiting for my Brown Truck...
> any minute now (hopefully).
> 
> But can I hang with the cooler group anyway?
> 
> Eric


Mine should be here any minute also, if he has his usual schedule. Glad you finally heard about yours. That's great news!


----------



## KingRBlue

Got mine this morning!!!

Still getting used to the interface (wasn't a kindle 1 user)


----------



## Gruntman

I was able to intercept my UPS driver and grab my Kindle 2 (thanks to a tip from my brother) at approximately 2:15 today.  It is charging and has already downloaded its books, along with a pdf I sent to it this morning.  It looks great and I'm really psyched about getting it.  


You probably wont hear from me for a few days, but don't worry, I'm just playing with my new toy.


----------



## kim

First impressions:

- The box was nice, very customized for the K.  But not nearly as fancy as K1
- it feels heavy in the hand, I probably expected it to feel lighter since it's so thin. it almost feels top heavy since you hold it down low.
- The screen is nice and clear, pictures are better
- the buttons are easy to push while you are holding it.  At first, while it was laying on my desk, it seemed hard to push since they tilt in.  But it works well while in your hand.
- the little joy stick will take some getting used to.  it sits very low on the K.  So if you are trying to read one-handed, it is under your hand, you have to use a second hand or get a little creative.  It moves across the screen nicely.  But not smooth like a joystick/mouse, more clicky.
- the dictionary search is great, when you move the cursor to a word, the definition appears at the bottom of the screen.  and it's very quick.  
- It knows what page I was on in the Whiskey rebels on my K1 that I sold 2 weeks ago, that's kind of cool
- I've seen better keyboards.  With rounded buttons, they are a little harder to press.

That's it for the first test drive.


----------



## durphy

fyi, I just keep updating my last post instead of posting a lot more, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## nelamvr6

The Kindle Kid said:


> Yep that is exactly what it is like. Pretty cool!


BTW, iPod chargers have been built like this for quite a while now...


----------



## mwvickers

nelamvr6 said:


> BTW, iPod chargers have been built like this for quite a while now...


I don't have an iPod, so it's new to me. LOL


----------



## nelamvr6

durphy said:


> fyi, I just keep updating my last post instead of posting a lot more, in case anyone's interested.


Your original post will soon be several pages deep, you way want to rethink that strategy...


----------



## nelamvr6

mwvickers said:


> I don't have an iPod, so it's new to me. LOL


I remember the first time I saw it, I too was impressed with how clever the design was (is).


----------



## kevin63

nelamvr6 said:


> BTW, iPod chargers have been built like this for quite a while now...


Right and my GPS(Garmin) has the same kind of charger too.


----------



## MineKinder

UPS, just left me with MineKinder, and one Cole Haan bronze cover.
Kinder is charging now, I have played with her, and added some books. Seems pretty idiot proof. I have to read the directions next!
The cover is a very pretty gold color, and very soft and flexible. Nice swede inside the cover!


----------



## lostknitter

My new Kindle arrived about an hour ago. This is the first time I have seen/held one, I didn't have a K1, and I have to say I am very impressed! I have been reading on a Sony 505 and it is nice, but for me, this is much more comfortable in my hands, seems more balanced (again, IMO). It really is very slick looking. The page forward and back are much easier to use than the Sony. To the person who said the packaging was like a microwave meal, good one!! It is like that, very clever packaging. Jeni


----------



## kim

about the power cord...

one end is the regular USB cord that you connect to your computer (that's what we expected)
the other end, where you plug it into the kindle,  looks like it's still a proprietary connection.  It's not the normal mini-USB that I have laying around the house.  

There goes my idea of being able to re-use an iGo tip.


----------



## Leslie

Okay, a few photos from the grand unveiling:

Box it arrived in:










Packed inside: the cover and the Kindle:










Cute little touch on the box to open:


----------



## scrappergirl

Congrats on your delivery.  I'm sure by tonight there will be lots more posts with deliveries oh at least that is what I'm hoping for everyone.


----------



## drenee

Yay....happy dance for you!


----------



## Leslie

The cover in its box:










Open the cover and there is a plastic sheet with how to attach the Kindle to the hinges:










This cover is like night-and-day from the pleather thing that came with the Kindle 1. Much, much nicer. I am glad I sprung to buy it.


----------



## SongbirdVB

durphy said:


> fyi, I just keep updating my last post instead of posting a lot more, in case anyone's interested.


Awww, please don't do that! I want to read your thoughts but will never think to page back to your previous post.


----------



## Finished

> Okay, a few photos from the grand unveiling:


More pictures, please!!!!


----------



## Leslie

The Kindle in its box. As you can see, they are going for a black design factor this time.










Again, the cute touch:










(I apologize for the blurriness. It says "Once upon a time..." like the shipping box did.)


----------



## MineKinder

But but but.....a very unatractive Edger Allan Poe, is the currant screensaver! I neeed helpppppp, to change that!


----------



## mwvickers

More pictures!


----------



## Finished

More, more, more!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

The Kindle in its box:










The instructions are actually on the screen, not on the plastic cover (different than Kindle 1).

Contents of the box:










Kindle, quick start user's guide, USB cable with plug adapter.


----------



## Finished

Please, don't stop now!!! More pictures, please!!!


----------



## mwvickers

Am I the only person who wouldn't be freaked out by Edgar Allan Poe?  LOL


----------



## ELDogStar

Looking nice!

I have the K cover coming tomorrow.
SOOOO glad you like it.

Eric

PS Had tea now a cup of coffee, waiting for B truck


----------



## durphy

durphy said:


> ooo, turn wireless off is on the menu instead of a separate button.
> 
> Oh wow. The home page shows the stuff I've bought for K2 and the rest is .....Archived!!!!!
> 
> Ooo, at the bottom of the page it shows
> 
> 1%.........Locations 7-12..................1309
> 
> I'm sorry that I'm too excited to be coherent. Leslie will show the screen shots soon, I'm sure.
> 
> Someone mentioned the next and prev page buttons: You have to press on the inside edge (towards the screen). That keeps them from being accidentally turned.
> 
> Haha! The "speaker" says me ta' dada for metadata. What a dope.
> 
> If you go to Amazon store and your wireless is off, it will ask if you want to turn it on and you click yes.
> 
> The lettered buttons don't feel much different to me. Be sure to say what you think of them. In the store, the search area is always there at the bottom. You do the 5-way button down then type in your search words, then 5-way to the right to "search store."
> 
> just saw this: http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/24/exclusive-crunchgears-kindle-2-unboxing/


----------



## Leslie

Guinea Pig side-by-side with Sir Sterndale Bennett:










I have to say, the K2 is definitely sleeker and much more svelte...it looks like someone put him/her/it on a diet!


----------



## Vorpaks

Yay!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## vg

Thanks for the pictures!  Just a few quick questions - does the joystick stick up far enough that there will be a worry that covers with press it down?  (Like the old cover did with the K1)
And, when you press the joystick is the click as loud as the scroll wheel on the K1 is?


----------



## ELDogStar

Is there a color difference of the white plastic?

EL


----------



## BK

Thanks so much for all the posts and especially the pictures!  Happy for you guys!

I'm eager to see a picture of the outer box (or get the dimensions) from someone who ordered JUST the Kindle, no cover.  

I'm hoping it will fit in my mailbox since Amazon used the @#$% US Postal Service to send mine!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats MineKinder!! Happy Kindling.


----------



## Leslie

It its cover, plugged in and charging. It is very think and sleek. I don't want to diss my K1 (because I love it so) but it feels like a rather clunky thing next to this new guy on the block.


----------



## Leslie

A new screensaver: Mark Twain










The image is very, very crisp.


----------



## MeganW

My Kindle is here!!!!  I ran home and grabbed it from my porch, and now I'm back at work.  Where I can't play with it.  As soon as it's all charged up, I may need to run away with it and hide for awhile.

Did I mention it's very pretty?


----------



## Leslie

The home page:










Menu where you turn the wireless on and off:










Menu for changing the font, which is also where the text-to-speech is:


----------



## ELDogStar

MineKinder said:


> UPS, just left me with MineKinder, and one Cole Haan bronze cover.
> Kinder is charging now, I have played with her, and added some books. Seems pretty idiot proof. I have to read the directions next!
> The cover is a very pretty gold color, and very soft and flexible. Nice swede inside the cover!


Wolf whistle!

Eric


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie: how much of a charge did it have before you plugged it in?


----------



## Jesslyn

Coworker comment: "Wow, that looks like a big-a$$ed iPod"

**snicker**

Question - I am a K1 user and did NOT get the sticker cover with the lettering showing how to use the Kindle.  However I did get the Upgrading 'book'.  My coworker had a sticky cover with instructions but did NOT get the additional Upgrading 'book'.  Anyone else?


----------



## mwvickers

Darn it!  Now you all have me wanting one.


----------



## kim

BK said:


> Thanks so much for all the posts and especially the pictures! Happy for you guys!
> 
> I'm eager to see a picture of the outer box (or get the dimensions) from someone who ordered JUST the Kindle, no cover.
> 
> I'm hoping it will fit in my mailbox since Amazon used the @#$% US Postal Service to send mine!


If you are getting JUST the Kindle, it's in the second box that Leslie showed in her pictures. 12 x 8 x 1.5


----------



## BruceS

In spite of the fact that "Upgrading to Kindle 2" suggests selecting Archived Items and then selecting each book that you want to download from there, I found it much faster to go to Manage Your Kindle on the amazon web site and download them from there. Of course there could be a much bigger load than usual on the amazon servers as everyone tries to download their previously purchased content.

I found the joystick a little hard to use. I shouldn't have trimmed my finger nails last night.

The Sync & Check for Items seems to work well. I downloaded all my items as mentioned above and then pressed Sync & Check for Items on both my K1 and K2. All the books I have checked on K2 seem to be on the same page they were on K1.

I do hate these boxes that use pull strips to open. It's a good thing I have strong teeth.


----------



## zeferjen

Thanks to everyone posting pictures and reviews! This gives me something to refresh other than UPS tracking information


----------



## mwvickers

BruceS said:


> I found the joystick a little hard to use. I shouldn't have trimmed my finger nails last night.


So you need to use nails to use the joystick easily?


----------



## scrappergirl

Congrats to all.  Thanks for the pics keep them coming.  I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Leslie

vg said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Just a few quick questions - does the joystick stick up far enough that there will be a worry that covers with press it down? (Like the old cover did with the K1)
> And, when you press the joystick is the click as loud as the scroll wheel on the K1 is?


It makes a click, but a different kind of click. I never thought the original scroll wheel was loud and the joystick seems equally soft. I guess those sleep with people with super-sensitive hearing might still get complaints about the noise.

Press the other buttons (next page and so on) also makes a click but again, it is very soft (to me). The click on my K1 sounds more "hollow"; the K2 click seems less hollow -- more muffled might be a way to describe it.

Bottom line, it's not silent, but there is no way I would describe the clicks as "noisy."

L


----------



## kevin63

Mine just got here.  Very Cool!!!


----------



## libro

Congratulations!  Enjoy......we'll love hearing your review!


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> Leslie: how much of a charge did it have before you plugged it in?


I have no idea because I plugged it in before I turned it on, per the instructions on the screen.

It is saying fully charged on, now the battery indicator, but the charging light is still yellow, hasn't turned green yet.

L


----------



## modkindle

charging now. SOOO HAPPY. I don't even want to take the plastic protector off of it. Kindle 2 is my first Kindle, but I inten to read on my way home from work so I will update then.


----------



## MineKinder

SORRY!
I did not read the sticky, that said not to post this!
Please delete my post!
xo


----------



## BruceS

mwvickers said:


> So you need to use nails to use the joystick easily?


At least with my big fingers you do.


----------



## The Kindle Kid

vg said:


> does the joystick stick up far enough that there will be a worry that covers with press it down? (Like the old cover did with the K1)
> And, when you press the joystick is the click as loud as the scroll wheel on the K1 is?


I never used a K1 so I probably am not the best to answer this, but the joystick does not stick up far at all. There is a click when you press it, but it is a quiet click. I could not see this bothering anyone sitting next to you.


----------



## mwvickers

modkindle said:


> charging now. SOOO HAPPY. I don't even want to take the plastic protector off of it. Kindle 2 is my first Kindle, but I inten to read on my way home from work so I will update then.


I hope you aren't driving, unless you use the text-to-speech feature.


----------



## The Kindle Kid

pidgeon92 said:


> how much of a charge did it have before you plugged it in?


Mine had about 50% out of the box.


----------



## Leslie

vg said:


> Thanks for the pictures! Just a few quick questions - does the joystick stick up far enough that there will be a worry that covers with press it down? (Like the old cover did with the K1)


Yes, I just tested it and you could/can press on the joystick with the cover. So good reason to put the Kindle to sleep which I just did and guess who popped up? My old buddy Oscar Wilde! You can see the difference in the contrast. He hasn't gotten any better looking, though.

L


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> So you need to use nails to use the joystick easily?


No. I don't have fingernails longer than the end of my finger.

L


----------



## BK

> Quote from: BK on Today at 12:17:04 PM
> Thanks so much for all the posts and especially the pictures! Happy for you guys!
> 
> I'm eager to see a picture of the outer box (or get the dimensions) from someone who ordered JUST the Kindle, no cover.
> 
> I'm hoping it will fit in my mailbox since Amazon used the @#$% US Postal Service to send mine!
> 
> If you are getting JUST the Kindle, it's in the second box that Leslie showed in her pictures. 12 x 8 x 1.5


I was trying to determine the dimensions of the outer box -- I should have said the SHIPPING box -- to see if it will fit in my mailbox.


----------



## wilsondm2

Got mine! Whoo Hoo!!

Transferring files....

I love:

- the look - very sleek
- the heft - feels solid
- 5 way vs scroll wheel - i miss the silver bar, but the 5 way feels very solid
- interface - feels different and have to find everything

I like the way when you open any menu it shows the memory/time/type of wireless connection. very slick.

Want to figure out how to add custom screensavers, doesn't seem to use the same type of shortcut keys, however, if you add pictures to the picture folder, they show up, with extensive menus. but can't get them to work quite right yet. gotta play with them a bit more.

this is cooool - got a lot to re-learn.


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> Yes, I just tested it and you could/can press on the joystick with the cover. So good reason to put the Kindle to sleep which I just did and guess who popped up? My old buddy Oscar Wilde! You can see the difference in the contrast. He hasn't gotten any better looking, though.
> 
> L


LOL.


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Is there a color difference of the white plastic?
> 
> EL


They seem to be the same. The texture feels a little smoother but that might just be my faulty memory, since I've had a skin on my other Kindle for a few months now.

L


----------



## redvanmartin

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences! It's so exciting...my Rainefox has arrived in GREENSBORO, NC, which is the last stop for her before getting to my town, so it'll be tomorrow for me... my question is - *what size is the outer box?* I need to leave my garage door open big enough for the UPS person to slide it under for safekeeping til I can get home. I'd hate to miss delivery because I didn't have it open enough 

Y'all are great; these boards are the next best thing to hanging out with a group of friends with similar interests!

Good luck with all of your deliveries 

Sabrina


----------



## kim

BK said:


> I was trying to determine the dimensions of the outer box -- I should have said the SHIPPING box -- to see if it will fit in my mailbox.


If you are expecting only the Kindle, that is the shipping box.
If you are getting JUST the Kindle, it's in the second box that Leslie showed in her pictures. 12 x 8 x 1.5


----------



## SongbirdVB

Somebody mentioned custom screensavers voiding the warranty?  Is that something new with the K2?


----------



## BruceS

As far as how much charge it comes with, the manual say that it is supposed to come with a 50% charge, but the first thing you see on the screen when you power it up for the first time, is a suggestion to plug it in immediately.

I followed the instructions and didn't look at the battery indicator, but I probably wouldn't be able to give you a good answer even if I had. It had been on the UPS truck since 6 AM and the temperature here is barely in the twenties.

Normally, batteries have much less of an effective charge when they are cold. At least that certainly was my experience when I could still drive a car.


----------



## BK

> If you are expecting only the Kindle, that is the shipping box.
> If you are getting JUST the Kindle, it's in the second box that Leslie showed in her pictures. 12 x 8 x 1.5


Oh, okay -- that will work then. I just assumed they would put the Kindle box inside a larger box with a mailing label, instead of shipping it in just its packaging.

Thanks, Kim.


----------



## kim

BK said:


> Oh, okay -- that will work then. I just assumed they would put the Kindle box inside a larger box with a mailing label, instead of shipping it in just its packaging.
> 
> Thanks, Kim.


yea, it wasn't what I expected either. But it was rather smart of Amazon to put it in a box that is ready to ship, probably made the process much more efficient.


----------



## vg

thanks for the answers - so far, so good!  My DH had ordered the Amazon cover for me and I canceled it because I was sure that only another M-Edge would do.  But Leslie's picture of hers in the Amazon case looks so trim and svelte that I just may have to reorder!


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB said:


> Somebody mentioned custom screensavers voiding the warranty? Is that something new with the K2?


There is a persistent rumor -- never confirmed to me by an actual person -- that putting custom screensavers on your K1 would void the warranty. I posted some thoughts on this issue the other day in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4000.0.html

L


----------



## drenee

Leslie said:


> There is a persistent rumor -- never confirmed to me by an actual person -- that putting custom screensavers on your K1 would void the warranty. I posted some thoughts on this issue the other day in this thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4000.0.html
> 
> L


You are definitely the voice of reason. Thank you.


----------



## mwvickers

Sorry if I was spreading a rumor.  I heard someone mention it before, and I never saw anyone correct it (until Leslie came along).  

I actually sent CS an e-mail asking about that, and they avoided answering my question all the way around.  Actually, they ended up simply explaining what kinds of files are readable on the Kindle; they didn't even touch the topic of screensavers at all.  

It may not void the warranty.  

Again, sorry if I was spreading a rumor.  I didn't realize it.  I must not have seen that part of Leslie's post before.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the great pictures Leslie!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I apologize as well for spreading the rumor.  I'd never heard it before, and I have a custom screensaver from Decal Girl.  Kinda scared me!   

I'll not mention it again.


----------



## BruceS

Maybe I will get more used to it over time, but I sure had trouble getting the cover installed correctly.

I am glad the Oberon cover I have on order is supposed to use corner straps instead.

By the way, I see nothing close enough to the corners where corner straps would get in the way.


----------



## Leslie

SongbirdVB said:


> I apologize as well for spreading the rumor. I'd never heard it before, and I have a custom screensaver from Decal Girl. Kinda scared me!
> 
> I'll not mention it again.


No need to apologize and its a good question! There are a few people who are adamant that it will void the warranty, but when pressed, those same people cannot offer evidence of any person (themselves or a friend/acquaintance) that actually experienced this, so that's why I put it in the rumor category.

I do think people have messed up their Kindles playing around with the file structure when they didn't know what they are doing, however.

L


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Thanks Leslie for posting pics 

Its interesting that the "Home" page seems more spread out, with 10 books per page instead of 12.  I'm excited to get mine tomorrow.


----------



## chynared21

purdueav8r said:


> Bob's here! Bob's here! I can't breathe.... Bob's here! Did I mention that Bob just got here? Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!! (Bob= Battery Operated Book)


*LMAO...that has got to be one of the best names around *


----------



## Leslie

Guess what is in this Oberon cover?










Ta da!










It's not attached or anything, just sitting there.



















The cover almost fits...in fact, you could say it does fit, although I would like it to be about 2 mm longer at the top and bottom. I'd be curious if someone here has a cover with corners...can they make the K2 fit in that?

I really like the hinges that came with the Amazon cover. I wonder if there is anyway that Oberon can get their hands on those to put in the K2 covers. Probably dreaming on that one....

L


----------



## kari

SongbirdVB said:


> I apologize as well for spreading the rumor. I'd never heard it before, and I have a custom screensaver from Decal Girl. Kinda scared me!
> 
> I'll not mention it again.


I had read part of the other thread previously and just considered it a fact too -- my mistake. However, that said, after reading everything, I still will not take a chance on adding my own screensaver. With my luck, the Kindle would freeze to where I couldn't remove it, and I would have to send it to Amazon only to be told I voided the warranty by putting it on there. lol So for me personally, better safe than sorry. If a screensaver were that important to me, perhaps I would risk it, but it's not.


----------



## SongbirdVB

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO...that has got to be one of the best names around *


I've heard the name Bob used for an electronic appliance before... only instead of "book" it was "boyfriend."


----------



## kari

Great pictures Leslie!!  I too would like to have the hinges in the Oberon cover, but only if it could still be folded back.  Since they are patented or patent pending, I doubt it will happen anyway.

Many have said they were concerned that the Oberon covers would be too heavy and bulky for the slimmer K2 -- what is your opinion on that??


----------



## vg

Why is Sir Sterndale face down?  Please tell me he's not sobbing because of the new kid on the desk - let him know we love him too!


----------



## KohnKindle

I all, I am new since yesterday, but this is my first post.
Glad to be among you.

My K2 was waiting at my door when I got home at 4 pm.   
I am very excited. I am giving my klassic to my hubby. It is charging now and I  can't wait to start playing with it.

Later
Bonnie


----------



## kim

Leslie said:


> I really like the hinges that came with the Amazon cover. I wonder if there is anyway that Oberon can get their hands on those to put in the K2 covers. Probably dreaming on that one....
> 
> L


So the hinges are secure? What about if you lie down to read, does it swing forward? Like the K1 in it's original cover would fall on your face


----------



## dablab

vg said:


> Why is Sir Sterndale face down? Please tell me he's not sobbing because of the new kid on the desk - let him know we love him too!


LOL, I was just going to ask that!!

Dot


----------



## Leslie

vg said:


> Why is Sir Sterndale face down? Please tell me he's not sobbing because of the new kid on the desk - let him know we love him too!


He is mortified that I didn't move him out of the picture and you all saw his bare round bottom. Not only that, but I let this interloper try on his coat! Sir William is back in his cover where here is supposed to be and the new guy/gal is in the equivalent of a little black dress.

Sir William is not sure this new K has earned a beautiful Oberon cover....yet.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome, please post an into on the *Intro/Welcome Board*. You will receive a warm KB welcome!


----------



## Angela

Congratulations to all those receiving their K2's today!! I have enjoyed reading your posts and seeing the pictures. Hopefully next weekend I will be able to "play" with my daughter's K2 while we are on a mother/daughter road trip!


----------



## Atunah

Leslieeeeeeeeeeeeeee how are the buttons  . Easy to use? learning curve compared to K1

I have no clue why I am obsessed with the buttons, other than right now I can hold the K1 with my right hand some fingers in between the folded back Oberon, the rest behind it,  and my thumb basically rests on the large next page button in a very natural way and all I have to do is slightly press down. 

I am worried that I can't do that anymore with the K2 since its said you have to press inward.


----------



## gwen10

Leslie -
Sorry if you have already answered this, I searched but did not find! 
Does the Amazon folder fold back comfortably? I have one on order but it won't be here until tomorrow or Thursday.
My poor K2 is naked until then!



Leslie said:


> It its cover, plugged in and charging. It is very think and sleek. I don't want to diss my K1 (because I love it so) but it feels like a rather clunky thing next to this new guy on the block.


----------



## kevin63

BruceS said:


> Maybe I will get more used to it over time, but I sure had trouble getting the cover installed correctly.
> 
> I am glad the Oberon cover I have on order is supposed to use corner straps instead.
> 
> By the way, I see nothing close enough to the corners where corner straps would get in the way.


My cover went on pretty easily. I put the bottom in at an angle (from the bottom) then slid it into the top. I'm sure you'll get used to it. I've been so excited since I opened the box. This thing is great!!


----------



## Leslie

kim said:


> So the hinges are secure? What about if you lie down to read, does it swing forward? Like the K1 in it's original cover would fall on your face


The hinges seem very secure. This is holding it at arm's length (this is a picture taking challenge!) and as you can see, the Kindle hangs down but doesn't fall out. If I was reading in bed, I'd hold the Kindle against the cover and it wouldn't hang like this. This example is more so you can see that the hinges are holding it tightly.










Here's another picture of how much "give" there is from the hinges and the cover. About 2", max.


----------



## Leslie

gwen10 said:


> Leslie -
> Sorry if you have already answered this, I searched but did not find!
> Does the Amazon folder fold back comfortably? I have one on order but it won't be here until tomorrow or Thursday.
> My poor K2 is naked until then!


Yes, it folds back very comfortably and lays completely flat. Because this K doesn't have an angle (like the K1 does), it looks flatter against the cover.

L


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Leslieeeeeeeeeeeeeee how are the buttons . Easy to use? learning curve compared to K1
> 
> I have no clue why I am obsessed with the buttons, other than right now I can hold the K1 with my right hand some fingers in between the folded back Oberon, the rest behind it, and my thumb basically rests on the large next page button in a very natural way and all I have to do is slightly press down.
> 
> I am worried that I can't do that anymore with the K2 since its said you have to press inward.


The buttons press completely naturally. I think I hold my Kindle similar to you and my hand feels right at home.

The keyboard buttons seem easier to press, too.

I am having a hard time getting used to the new location of the HOME page button, however.

L


----------



## chynared21

SongbirdVB said:


> I've heard the name Bob used for an electronic appliance before... only instead of "book" it was "boyfriend."


*LOL...in that case, BOB would do *


----------



## ELDogStar

UPS is at the end of my driveway!
(Yippee)

I will be back in an hour or two.

Will miss yas,
Eric


----------



## gwen10

Leslie- Thanks so much for all the info!  Now I can't wait for my cover to arrive!


----------



## Leslie

Here's something new: the dictionary is listed as a book. You can open it and read it. You can also search just in the dictionary. When you start typing, it brings up a list of matching words. So, for example, I began typing "happy" and at "happ..." I had a list:

happen
happening
happenstance
happi
happi coat
happily
happiness
happy
happy camper
happy hour

and so on. Very cool!

L


----------



## WaltC

pidgeon92 said:


> Leslie: how much of a charge did it have before you plugged it in?


(I'm not Leslie, but...)

I checked before I plugged it in and it was at 50%.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Alrighty, I'm finally home.

First impression, like I said earlier, OH MY GAWD! I'm in love.

Now for why (I hope I'm coherent..Just getting all my thoughts down):

Box: Not what I was expecting. Not as nice as the KK box, but pretty. Someone said it was like opening a TV dinner and that's a very good description. The guy at the UPS store had to help me open the outer box, I just couldn't pull the tab hard enough.

It's REALLY thin. I thought it would be too thin to be comfortable, but it's not. It's perfect. It doesn't feel flimsy, it's nice and solid. It's also beautiful. I would have no problems carrying this around without a cover (except a case for protection). No worries about the back falling off like I did with Edgar. It makes the KK look clunky (even more so than I previously thought).

Page turn Buttons: They aren't too small. They're exactly where I would normally place my thumb when holding the Kindle anyway. I like that they turn in. It's not difficult. My fingers automatically go the right way. Much more difficult to accidentally press the pages, but not difficult at all to turn them intentionally. Big improvement.

5-way: Ok this little thing is cool. When I'm on my home page and push it to the left, I can delete the book..We got that feature in the 1.2 update. No biggie...BUT, if I go to the RIGHT, I can see the whole title of the book, the cover, I can go to the book description in the Amazon store. You've got all the info right there. LOVE this feature. I'll take pictures in a bit. (I do miss my silver bar, but DON'T miss the wheel)

Archive: Okay, Really like this feature as well. It's like having your book on Amazon like the KK, but, when you go in and click on the book, it automatically transfers it to the Kindle. You don't have to click on anything to transfer it over. If whispernet is off, it will ask you if you want to turn on Whispernet. I still have instant access to those books when I want them. I can see why they took out the SD card. I can't see me needing it. The archive is a much easy feature to use than the content manager. you can sort it by title or author, and if you press a letter, it will take you to that page of the alphabet.

Cover: Yep, changed my mind a third time and wound up ordering it. I like the hinge system. It's SO much more secure. I also like the feel of the inside. It folds back nice and flat. Not much of a ledge for holding onto, but the Kindle is so skinny you really don't need it. This will be my cover for work. I'm glad I bought it. It will do nicely until my Oberon gets here. I hope Oberon doesn't make their cover much bigger than this one. It's nice and sleek, just like the K2.

Text-to-speech: It won't replace my audiobooks..It's no Jim Dale, but it's a neat feature. 3 speeds, slower, normal and faster. Depending on how fast you read, it may work for automatic page turning if you turn the volume all the way down and put it on fastest. I'm not crazy about the female's voice, but the guy's is ok. I don't see me using this much, unless I can use it at a page turner (which I will be trying later)

Speakers: I don't know why some people are upset that they're on the back..They were on the back for the KK, they're just on the bottom this time. I think they're louder and improved over the KK. 

Keyboard: This will take a little getting used to. The buttons seem a little bit spaced out to me, but I think it's just because I'm so used to the ones on the KK. This will be part of the learning/getting used to curve...It's not that I don't like it...Just not sure about it yet. I'll get back to you.

Screen: WOW! So much clearer. The difference in the screensavers is truly out of this world. There are several new screensavers, and the old ones look different because you can really see them (Oscar Wilde..no better, sorry..He's still freaky!) I haven't tried to add any pictures yet, I'll play with that tonight)

Power switch/volume: I like the placement of the buttons. Having the power switch as the sleep button is nice. One handed operation for putting it to sleep.

Misc: I like the progress bar instead of the dots while reading. Much easier to see where you are in the book. All in all, I'm very happy with Bella. Other than not being sure about the keyboard, I haven't found anything I DON'T like yet.

That's it for now. I'm sure you'll hear more from me. (Hopefully, I made sense)


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> Leslieeeeeeeeeeeeeee how are the buttons . Easy to use? learning curve compared to K1
> 
> I have no clue why I am obsessed with the buttons, other than right now I can hold the K1 with my right hand some fingers in between the folded back Oberon, the rest behind it, and my thumb basically rests on the large next page button in a very natural way and all I have to do is slightly press down.
> 
> I am worried that I can't do that anymore with the K2 since its said you have to press inward.


Atunah, pressing the buttons is completely natural. It's more difficult to turn them accidentally, but not difficult to turn them intentionally. My thumb rests right on the NEXT PAGE button perfectly. The fact that the buttons turn in isn't a problem at all.


----------



## Kirstin

Mine is here!!!!!  Happy happy happy!!   Charging now but it remembered the EXACT page I was on in the book I was reading on the K1.


----------



## Atunah

Great review luvmy4brats. Thanks for spending the time. I am starting to feel better about the buttons. Sounds like they work just fine. Do they feel a bit more solid? I mean they have to last for lots of pages and pages. I had some issues with my right page button on the K1 and had it replaced. They just seemed more wobbly.


----------



## Anita

It's here!!!  

Now I have to leave for my meeting    But it will be charging while I'm gone....and I will probably be playing with it late into the night...


----------



## scrappergirl

Leslie,
do you think the old oberon covers will work well enough for the K2?  I ordered one but never got the K1 so haven't used it and I've held off preordering one until I heard from someone or got my K2 just to double check it.  I ordered the original one with corners.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Atunah said:


> Great review. Thanks for spending the time. I am starting to feel better about the buttons. Sounds like they work just fine. Do they feel a bit more solid? I mean they have to last for lots of pages and pages. I had some issues with my right page button on the K1 and had it replaced. They just seemed more wobbly.


They seem much more solid to me. Maybe becasue they're not so big and the fact that they turn inward. I don't think there will be many issues with wobbly buttons (my opinion)

The home back and menu buttons will take some getting used to though. Nothing wrong with them, just need to get used to the placement


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> Alrighty, I'm finally home.
> 
> First impression, like I said earlier, OH MY GAWD! I'm in love.
> 
> Cover: Yep, changed my mind a third time and wound up ordering it. I like the hinge system. It's SO much more secure. I also like the feel of the inside. It folds back nice and flat. Not much of a ledge for holding onto, but the Kindle is so skinny you really don't need it. This will be my cover for work. I'm glad I bought it. It will do nicely until my Oberon gets here. I hope Oberon doesn't make their cover much bigger than this one. It's nice and sleek, just like the K2.


Great review! Thanks so much! Do you think the Oberon cover is going to be too bulky and heavy for the slim and sleek K2?


----------



## chocochibi

Mine got here and she's beautiful ( yes she's a lady) Lady Sekhmet. The only thing is after stuff downloaded, the Kindle 1 user guide downloaded over the Kindle 2 guide. CS were great but couldn't fix it so they started a ticket with the developers. Seems the K1 guide is the one in my Amazon library for some reason. Not a big deal though since I have the pdf on my computer (which I have emailed to Lady Sekhmet). I would like the right one on her though. I also picked up my kittens from the vet and they're doing great. So all's good here. I love the amazon cover too, it seems nice and secure.


----------



## Atunah

Awe, so glad to hear about your kitties.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kari said:


> Great review! Thanks so much! Do you think the Oberon cover is going to be too bulky and heavy for the slim and sleek K2?


I don't think so. They don't have the wedge shape to work with, so they don't have to make the spine as thick.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm glad to hear the kitties are ok. I was just getting ready to ask about them.


----------



## ElLector

I...love...my...new...Kindle2.  It's charging right now.  At first, I turned it on, and I went to the Archived section, and I clicked on a book, and all I read was, "Opening..."  It stood like that for a while, and I thought I had a defective device, until I called Amazon's customer support.  The guy helped me out bigtime.   I just have to download the book into the Kindle 2.  That was an, "Ooooooh, I didn't know that..." moment.  Anyway, no regrets.  Happy customer.


----------



## Leslie

scrappergirl said:


> Leslie,
> do you think the old oberon covers will work well enough for the K2? I ordered one but never got the K1 so haven't used it and I've held off preordering one until I heard from someone or got my K2 just to double check it. I ordered the original one with corners.


Since I don't have an Oberon with corners this is just speculation.

My concern would would be that the cover would fit into the corners, but they would be loose, since the K2 is so much thinner than the K1.

I just measured. My new Kindle cover is 5 mm taller than the Oberon. The Oberon is 10 mm wider than the K cover. Obviously, the differences in size that the Oberon folks will dealing with between the K1 and K2 covers is miniscule.

L


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think so. They don't have the wedge shape to work with, so they don't have to make the spine as thick.


Very good point.

L


----------



## pidgeon92

I have an Oberon with corners, I'll test it out after UPS shows up.... (he usually comes about 6:30pm).


----------



## Leslie

The USB cable for the K1 and K2 are not the same. The USB port on the K2 cable is smaller.

However, the K2 USB cable plugs into my iPhone charger so I have an alternative adapter (one to leave at work, one to leave at home).

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Great review Luv! Thanks.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Congratulations to all who got their K2 today....   I don't envy you ...at all....   

Really, thanks, loved the pictures, the reviews and all the video links, I can't wait for tomorrow...my K2 will finally get home...

THANKS!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great review Luv! Thanks.


Well, you did say you were counting on me for one...


----------



## farmwife99

Leslie said:


> He is mortified that I didn't move him out of the picture and you all saw his bare round bottom. Not only that, but I let this interloper try on his coat! Sir William is back in his cover where here is supposed to be and the new guy/gal is in the equivalent of a little black dress.
> 
> Sir William is not sure this new K has earned a beautiful Oberon cover....yet.
> 
> L


I feel the urgent need to start a Kindle 1 rescue group. Poor little K-1s.
But on the serious side- I'm enjoying hearing about the new Kindle 2. I'm still on the fence about getting one. The text to speech is the BIG pull for me. But for now I love my Bella and still enjoy reading her everyday.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, you did say you were counting on me for one...


Yes, I was because I knew you would give us the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> The USB cable for the K1 and K2 are not the same. The USB port on the K2 cable is smaller.
> 
> However, the K2 USB cable plugs into my iPhone charger so I have an alternative adapter (one to leave at work, one to leave at home).
> 
> L


Leslie, I tried the USB cable with my car charger and it wouldn't charge  I was hoping it would. It works with my ipod's USB though. I haven't tried with the ipod wall charger though.


----------



## nelamvr6

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, I tried the USB cable with my car charger and it wouldn't charge  I was hoping it would. It works with my ipod's USB though. I haven't tried with the ipod wall charger though.


I wouldn't try anything like that just yet.

Car chargers have to be designed to provide the correct voltage.

USB voltage is standardized at 5 volts, so it's safe to assume that the K2 is designed to accept NO HIGHER a voltage than 5 volts.


----------



## jaylynn

Oh, it is gorgeous.  I feel like the right-sided buttons are much more stable.  The "next page" button on my K1 also always felt wobbly and I expected it would be the first thing to break.

It's so purty I don't think I'm going to use a skin.  It looks really sleek and nice and white.


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, I tried the USB cable with my car charger and it wouldn't charge  I was hoping it would. It works with my ipod's USB though. I haven't tried with the ipod wall charger though.


I plugged it in to the iPhone adapter and the orange charging light comes on. On the screen, the battery shows a thunderbolt but then after a few seconds, the thunderbolt goes out. The orange light is still on, however.

When I plug in the Amazon adapter, the orange light is one and the battery shows the thunderbolt.

So...it is not clear, upon further experimentation, if the iPhone adapter works to charge the Kindle. I'll keep testing.

L


----------



## Karen

YAY! My mother in law just received my Kindle 2 (ordered for Christmas).  I won't be able to get in until Thursday afternoon.  Should she unpack it & charge it, or will it be fine until then.  Almost too excited to wait. : - )


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Congrats everyone! It is good to hear that everyone is having such a good time and enjoying the experience.

Why do I get the feeling the boards are going to get kind of quiet in a few days?


----------



## drenee

ProfCrash said:


> Congrats everyone! It is good to hear that everyone is having such a good time and enjoying the experience.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling the boards are going to get kind of quiet in a few days?


nah...there's still enough of us K1'ners left to keep up the pace


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think so. They don't have the wedge shape to work with, so they don't have to make the spine as thick.


Interesting - thanks! In the pictures, the Oberon leather just looks so much thicker and heavier than the covers of the other cases....I wasn't sure. I hope they are great b/c they're so much prettier than all the others!


----------



## nelamvr6

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, I tried the USB cable with my car charger and it wouldn't charge  I was hoping it would. It works with my ipod's USB though. I haven't tried with the ipod wall charger though.


Ooops! I just re-read you post...

It should work with any USB charger.... Maybe your ignition has to be on?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> I plugged it in to the iPhone adapter and the orange charging light comes on. On the screen, the battery shows a thunderbolt but then after a few seconds, the thunderbolt goes out. The orange light is still on, however.
> 
> When I plug in the Amazon adapter, the orange light is one and the battery shows the thunderbolt.
> 
> So...it is not clear, upon further experimentation, if the iPhone adapter work to charge the Kindle. I'll keep testing.
> 
> L


Yep, That's what happened with mine. I had the bolt for a second or two and then it was gone. I kept it plugged in, but it didn't charge.


----------



## luvmy4brats

nelamvr6 said:


> Ooops! I just re-read you post...
> 
> It should work with any USB charger.... Maybe your ignition has to be on?


It was on..I was driving  My van won't charge anything if the ignition is off. My husband's car does though. So not fair.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

great review Luv!....the pull to get a k2 is worsening with each day. Congrats on the K2's everyone


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine arrived at 10:34 am but I was so asleep I didn't hear (my bedroom is right over the front door and I even opened the window.  But with the slim box, they had put it between the front door and the screen door, so it was pretty safe.

Mine apparently didn't have much at all in the battery but I have it charging now.  I have it plugged in and charging but it seems to be really slow and I really cannot tell a % charged, but the yellow light is on.  Had to turn whispernet off.. it even told me to do that.

I feel awkward with it, I think because my hands are just so used to the K1.

And they really did a number on the Minesweeper game, have to retrain my fingers for that.

When I first turned it on, with whispernet on, my cable modem crashed!  Hopefully that won't be an issue.  Never was with K1 and it is always on whispernet when I'm sitting here.

I've got to come back and read through the thread to enjoy more of your reactions.. I'd say for now I need to adapt, but it is a really cool device.


----------



## nelamvr6

Hmmmm....


Curious.

Well, like I said, USB voltage is standardized at 5 volts, so I can't think of any reason why any USB charger wouldn't work...


----------



## nelamvr6

Seamonkey said:


> Mine arrived at 10:34 am but I was so asleep I didn't hear (my bedroom is right over the front door and I even opened the window. But with the slim box, they had put it between the front door and the screen door, so it was pretty safe.
> 
> Mine apparently didn't have much at all in the battery but I have it charging now. I have it plugged in and charging but it seems to be really slow and I really cannot tell a % charged, but the yellow light is on. Had to turn whispernet off.. it even told me to do that.
> 
> I feel awkward with it, I think because my hands are just so used to the K1.
> 
> And they really did a number on the Minesweeper game, have to retrain my fingers for that.
> 
> When I first turned it on, with whispernet on, my cable modem crashed! Hopefully that won't be an issue. Never was with K1 and it is always on whispernet when I'm sitting here.
> 
> I've got to come back and read through the thread to enjoy more of your reactions.. I'd say for now I need to adapt, but it is a really cool device.


Where is the Minesweeper game?


----------



## shacar

New kindle user- can I use the kindle while it is charging, or should I leave it alone  I am so anxious.


----------



## nelamvr6

shacar said:


> New kindle user- can I use the kindle while it is charging, or should I leave it alone I am so anxious.


You can use it no problem, it's just that it will charge faster if you aren't using it. Don't be skeered!


----------



## deMoMo

No time for a real review, and others have done it here better than I could.

But I wanted to point out that I just love the dictionary functionality.  You use the little joystick to go to a word and after a second (give or take) the definition for the word appears at the bottom!  There are other things you can do from there, like see the expanded definition.  But it's wonderful that you can still see the whole page that you're currently reading while seeing the definition.

On the negative side, I really liked the roll-y wheel on the KK.  I understand the purpose of the joystick, and I'm sure that it will get comfy soon enough, but the wheel was comfortable from the first time I used it and, for me, the joystick isn't.


----------



## Malibama

FALINE has arrived!  I don't know how long she has been here, she was sitting on the front door step just now as my husband walked in the door.

ONE DAY EARLY -- THANK YOU AMAZON!

Will be back to discuss after I've played with her a bit...


----------



## emrys2

Mine arrived about five hours ago (Seattle).  It is gorgeous!  I should have posted sooner but I have been READING the first of the novels that DID download instantly!

At least I have stopped babytalking to her.  The dogs were jealous.

So far..... easy to charge, navigate and hold!!!  YEA!!!

emrys2


----------



## shacar

How long does it take to charge?


----------



## luvmy4brats

shacar said:


> New kindle user- can I use the kindle while it is charging, or should I leave it alone I am so anxious.


You can use it  Go, have fun!

As a matter of fact, if you've downloaded a BUNCH of books, you probably should leave it plugged in for awhile so that it can index them. Indexing is a HUGE drain on the battery. Also, I recommend turning Whispernet off while you're indexing. It will help with the battery life. This is one of those learned from experience one too many times tips.



shacar said:


> How long does it take to charge?


Users guide says 3 hours. I've had mind for about 6 hours and haven't charged it. I downloaded all my books and it's indexing them now. The battery is getting pretty low. I need to follow my own advice and go plug her in..I just can't bear to right now, I'm downstairs making dinner..


----------



## vg

Between Luvmy4brats review and Leslie's pictures I feel like I'm really getting to know the Kindle  (I've decided to name him Baxter - or possibly Bookster).  Thursday just can't come fast enough!  While I wait for my M-edge cover (decided to keep it because I like the attached booklight) I ran to Long's Drugs today and found a pencil case with a clear front that should be perfect!  It reminds me of the M-edge leisure case, so I may even use it after my new case comes when I want Bax sealed a little more completely.


----------



## Seamonkey

nelamvr6 said:


> Where is the Minesweeper game?


Press ALT and the up arrow key at the same time as you press the M key and there it is.. the menu will give you a choice of how many mines.. and there you go.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

After using my new Kindle for awhile, my observations are:

*keyboard - I like the buttons. They are easy to push with the pad of my finger where on my K1 I usually used the very tip of my finger or more often my fingernail.

*page turn buttons - They are great! It is very hard to accidentally press them, but when ready it feels very natural to push the inside of the button.

*page turn rate - Holy Cow! I didn't think I would notice a huge difference. On the K1, I would push the turn button before I read all the way to the end of the page. I have had to page back a few times while I break myself of this habit as the K2 turns the page much quicker.

*screen - The letters and pictures really are MUCH more crisp and detailed. K2 has a smaller font than K1 and the letters are so clear I can use the smaller font with ease.

*cover - I did not get the Amazon cover and am now wishing I would have. Thought I would wait for the M-Edge and I will, but I wish I had a cover now. K2 is very very slim. It is not as hard to hold and read as I thought at first, however I think it will be more comfortable for me personally to read with a cover.

*white plastic front - I will definitely get a skin from DecalGirl when they are available. It is probably just that I got used to having the skin on my K1, but I find all that white a little distracting. It takes me a little longer to get lost in my book. That is also just a personal issue I imagine.

*Menu and commands - I will definitely be buying Leslie's new User's Guide. I can and will figure things out as I go along, but I would like to take the easy way out on this one and learn the tips and tricks from her.  

*Putting the Kindle to sleep - I agree it is much nicer to be able to put the Kindle into sleep mode by sliding the power button to the side with one finger. Easy.

*Archive - I did drive 40 minutes into town to use Whispernet. It is incredibly easy to transfer books from storage at Amazon to the K2. As long as you have access to Whispernet, not having your Amazon purchases on an SD card will not be an issue. Without Whispernet, it is no worse than plugging the Kindle into a computer with the USB cable though, still easy to work around.

Hope everyone else has or gets their new Kindles soon! Gonna go read now.


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Since I don't have an Oberon with corners this is just speculation.
> 
> My concern would would be that the cover would fit into the corners, but they would be loose, since the K2 is so much thinner than the K1.
> 
> I just measured. My new Kindle cover is 5 mm taller than the Oberon. The Oberon is 10 mm wider than the K cover. Obviously, the differences in size that the Oberon folks will dealing with between the K1 and K2 covers is miniscule.
> 
> L


I do wonder how Oberon is going to deal with the thickness issue. I had ordered an Oberon in Jan (before the announcement, then found out I wouldn't be using it so i sold it) and from what I remember when it closed it was thicker. I don't think that is going to work for the K2. The amazon cover is nice and sleek. I hope the Oberon cover won't be thicker than what the amazon cover is. I really want to be able to order an Oberon. Think I'm going to wait and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Seamonkey

vg.. you may have just helped me name mine.. I think he may just be Dexter.. but have to think on it..


----------



## ELDogStar

I will be brief for now.

SEXY is one way to put it.

The slightly more than 1/3 of an inch spec.
It feels thinner and because of the softness of the edges it even appears thinner.

If I didn't know better I would think it no more than 1/4 of an inch.

BTW I know measurements, I was a builder/cabinetmaker and I was raised by an architect.

For the next 24 hours or so my K is going NO WHERE out of this house. Tomorrow I get the K version of the cover and it needs a cover! I also have an M-edge on order but we all know that will be a little while and eventually I will get an Oberon and of course a skin...

But for now, until tomorrow afternoon when my K cover arrives she is staying inside.
Too slick and too sexy to just go out and about without some sort of physical protection.

I downloaded my first 8 books and now am letting the first charge complete.

I even wasted a little money and ordered a copy of the book I am currently reading in hard copy. Parker's "High Risk" I will read much more tonight. I do MOST of my reading in bed. But I think and hope that will now change and I will read more often.

NEAT thing to get as a present.
Oh, I almost forgot when I opened up the shipping box my Kindle box came gift wrapped with a card.
NICE TOUCH!

Made me get a little misty...

Later my reading friends.
Sincerely,
Eric the dog trainer that used to work in wood.


----------



## pidgeon92

OK, K2 has arrived and I tried stuffing it into my husbands Oberon cover. It can be done, but it's a horrible fit.










As you can see in the pic, the bottom right corner is OK, the bottom left is very loose, and the upper left is stretched and skewed. No way the bungee corner is going on, and the Kindle sticks out above the top of the case. It looks bad, and it will ruin the corners. I put the K1 back in, and the corners are now looser than they were.


----------



## gwen10

kari said:


> Great review! Thanks so much!


I agree, luv, thanks for taking the time to give us newbies the feedback from a K1 owners perspective!


----------



## ELDogStar

pidgeon92 said:


> I put the K1 back in, and the corners are now looser than they were.


You might try wetting the corner straps (assuming the are leather) get them well soaked and then let dry, preferably in front of soft heat ie forced heating duct, or on top of the dashboard while driving with the defrosters on etc...

It will make th leather tighten up a bit and even geta little stiffer.

Just an idea if it seems to loose for K1.

Later folks, I am signing off, I got something I want to do for the evening...

Eric


----------



## Avalon

Aurora in her Ruby Sugar cover:


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, K2 has arrived and I tried stuffing it into my husbands Oberon cover. It can be done, but it's a horrible fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the pic, the bottom right corner is OK, the bottom left is very loose, and the upper left is stretched and skewed. No way the bungee corner is going on, and the Kindle sticks out above the top of the case. It looks bad, and it will ruin the corners. I put the K1 back in, and the corners are now looser than they were.


Thank you for that test, Pidgeon! It will be interesting to see what modifications Oberon comes up with for the K2.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Avalon said:


> Aurora in her Ruby Sugar cover:


Hubba, hubba!

EL


----------



## Leslie

Avalon said:


> Aurora in her Ruby Sugar cover:


Oh, very nice! Thanks for the pic!

L


----------



## kari

kevin63 said:


> I do wonder how Oberon is going to deal with the thickness issue. I had ordered an Oberon in Jan (before the announcement, then found out I wouldn't be using it so i sold it) and from what I remember when it closed it was thicker. I don't think that is going to work for the K2. The amazon cover is nice and sleek. I hope the Oberon cover won't be thicker than what the amazon cover is. I really want to be able to order an Oberon. Think I'm going to wait and see what everyone thinks.


I think this may be a real concern. From what I've read about Oberon, they really cannot go with a thinner leather because of the heavy tooling of their designs.


----------



## nelamvr6

OK


Seamonkey said:


> Press ALT and the up arrow key at the same time as you press the M key and there it is.. the menu will give you a choice of how many mines.. and there you go.


OK, thanks!


----------



## Avalon

ELDogStar said:


> Hubba, hubba!
> 
> EL


Yes, she accessorizes well


----------



## Anne

I just checked  on Amazon and Champagne is delivered. I am still at work. I have to wok till 9PM. I can't wait to get home. The amazon cover was also delivered.


----------



## vg

Seamonkey said:


> vg.. you may have just helped me name mine.. I think he may just be Dexter.. but have to think on it..


cool!


----------



## Avalon

A little better pic of the Cole Haan Ruby Sugar cover:


----------



## kevin63

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, K2 has arrived and I tried stuffing it into my husbands Oberon cover. It can be done, but it's a horrible fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the pic, the bottom right corner is OK, the bottom left is very loose, and the upper left is stretched and skewed. No way the bungee corner is going on, and the Kindle sticks out above the top of the case. It looks bad, and it will ruin the corners. I put the K1 back in, and the corners are now looser than they were.


How was the thickness of the cover? Just wondering. thanks


----------



## rho

mwvickers said:


> I would imagine that to delete a book, you would put the cursor/selector on or next to the book you want to delete, and hit the backspace key. That is the way it works with the 1.2 firmware upgrade.


If I try to catch up with the thread I will forget to reply - so sorry if this has been answered ----Removing Kindle Content 
To remove content, follow these steps: 
1. If you are not already on the Home screen, press the Home button. 
2. In the list of the content already on your device, move the 5-way to underline the item 
you want to remove. 
3. Move the 5-way to the left to remove the item. 
4. When you see "delete," press the 5-way to confirm the deletion. To change your mind, 
move the 5-way up or down to cancel. Note that Kindle books are backed up for you at 
Amazon.com even if removed from the device.

from the Kindle Users Guide.

I got mine at 2:45 and have had a house full of people and only just unpacked it and am charging it now -- but just a quick look and I think it will be cool -- may take a few to get used to the inwards buttons but not long I don't think - just a small learning curve I am sure .... I sent a picture to my K1 and my K2 just to compare the screens on things like that ... if I ever find my camera charger I will take a picture to put up here to show the difference.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

WOW!!! Love the red cover!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

If it weren't for that big red pocket on the inside, I would be VERY tempted to buy that Cole Haan cover. The outside is beautiful! My checkbook is thankful I don't like the inside.


----------



## pidgeon92

kevin63 said:


> How was the thickness of the cover? Just wondering. thanks


I didn't bother checking, it was stretching out the corners so much I removed it right after taking the picture.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Whoever was thinking Baxter or Bookster...I LOVE Baxter!


----------



## kim

Avalon said:


> A little better pic of the Cole Haan Ruby Sugar cover:


Avalon - it's very, very pretty


----------



## Britt

MINE ARRIVED TODAY!!! But I swore on my boyfriend's life that I won't open it until after my midterm on Thursday! Gaaah!!! *pulls hair out*


----------



## kim

Britt said:


> MINE ARRIVED TODAY!!! But I swore on my boyfriend's life that I won't open it until after my midterm on Thursday! Gaaah!!! *pulls hair out*


You can always get a new boyfriend (even one named Bob)


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> You can always get a new boyfriend (even one named Bob)


Snort!



Britt said:


> MINE ARRIVED TODAY!!! But I swore on my boyfriend's life that I won't open it until after my midterm on Thursday! Gaaah!!! *pulls hair out*


How much do you like him?


----------



## ladyknight33

I ordered the Patagonia cover. I did not want to drop Ladybug. It is okay, not bulky. I am going to stop by Target in the morning and look at mini lap top bags ~ can get two of those for the price of this. I also ordered the booksheld skin havent put it on yet. 
Been sicker than a dog all afternoon and as much as I want to read I dont want to "christen" Ladybug's screen.

Well take pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

kevin63 said:


> How was the thickness of the cover? Just wondering. thanks


The K2 is so very slim I can barely wait for my new Oberon cover. It is probably because I am used to the K1, but I will find it more comfortable to hold with the added thickness the cover will provide. That's just my personal preference though. Some may really like how slim it is and find that comfortable.


----------



## gir

The UPS truck probably delivered it like 5 minutes before I got home this afternoon! I squeeeeed when I pulled into the driveway and ran into the house to charge it right away. And YAY I get good whispernet coverage at home so the books downloaded ASAP.

This thing is flippin' awesome. Just read the sample chapter of Twilight, didn't care much for it, and now I don't have to buy that book to see what all the fuss is about. I'm going to love the sample chapter thing, for reals. I think it's going to save me lots of dough.

The case I knitted for it works perfectly, I just have to attach the Velcro strips to fasten the top flap - I was waiting until it got here to make sure the dimensions were right.
OMG! I'm so excited!


----------



## VMars

I got mine! My Kindle was safe and sound, delivered to my grandmother. Luckily, she only lives ten minutes away and she was nice enough to come and wait for it for an hour (my mother waited the other six hours) and now it is charging! I think mine is a he, but he doesn't have a name yet. Will probably never have a name, though I'm still thinking about it. Wish I had my Oberon cover already.   I guess he'll just be naked until then!  

Mine was charged and the two books I bought last night are already on it, as well as the one millions samples I sent myself. Okay, I better get to reading.   He's not just here for looks, you know!


----------



## Britt

luvmy4brats said:


> Snort!
> 
> How much do you like him?


Lol, quite a bit  But he doesn't even think I'll be able to resist the call of the Kindle!


----------



## Monica

I GOT MINE TODAY TOO!  I am so excited!!  Just finished moving my books to K2 usning the archive feature.  I really miss having a case to protect it so I will have to order myself an Oberon.


----------



## webhill

gir said:


> The case I knitted for it works perfectly, I just have to attach the Velcro strips to fasten the top flap - I was waiting until it got here to make sure the dimensions were right.
> OMG! I'm so excited!


Did you use a pattern? Have you posted pictures? Are you on Ravelry?



-h.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Britt said:


> Lol, quite a bit  But he doesn't even think I'll be able to resist the call of the Kindle!


that's going to be a harder wait now that its within your grasp....the thin cardboards is the only thing separating you and your k2. may you will be strong britt!


----------



## kim

Britt said:


> Lol, quite a bit  But he doesn't even think I'll be able to resist the call of the Kindle!


If he doesn't think you can wait, then you have nothing to prove.... Rip that box open girl!


----------



## ccs122300

mine got here an hour ago, no matter where I live UPS always delivers later in the day lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

kim said:


> If he doesn't think you can wait, then you have nothing to prove.... Rip that box open girl!


Except to prove he was right...I hate it when they're right! (Being married 15 years, he's often right about predicting my behavior)


----------



## gir

webhill, I didn't use a pattern, just kind of worked at it until I got the dimensions right. I did the same for my car stereo face several years ago. I'll post a pic somewhere soon, I promise!

Can someone help me figure out why my computer won't recognize the Kindle as a USB device? I downloaded some books from manybooks and want to put them on here, but the USB is hassling me. Help!


----------



## Leslie

kim said:


> If he doesn't think you can wait, then you have nothing to prove.... Rip that box open girl!


I love that logic!!

L


----------



## vg

luvmy4brats said:


> Whoever was thinking Baxter or Bookster...I LOVE Baxter!


Thanks

That was me and I have settled on Baxter cuz I love the nickname Bax


----------



## cricketlady

I haven't got mine yet!!  That ups man gets to my house so late. I'm not going to get to play at all tonight. I can't wait!! Hurry up Mr. Postman.


----------



## traceyreads

cricketlady said:


> I haven't got mine yet!!  That ups man gets to my house so late. I'm not going to get to play at all tonight. I can't wait!! Hurry up Mr. Postman.


I was just going to post the exact same thing. I even worked from home today in hopes that UPS would grace my door early... But no such luck.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

I got it at 3:30 pst.  It was waiting for me after picking up the kids from school.  It's now charging and just bought UR to read as my first book.

I'm so excited!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## BurBunny

YIPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!  Adelie arrived about 10 minutes ago.  She's getting charged up and I'm beginning to play with her. 

Since this is my first Kindle, no getting used to changing locations or feel of buttons.  These feel very comfortable to me, though prev page seems a bit awkward, possibly because I have extremely small hands.  Love the stick mouse, but then again I have an IBM/Lenovo laptop and have for the past 10 years, partially because I like that type of cursor device.  So again, fits me well.

Very, very slick and sleek, all that I hoped in size.  Weight feels good in hand, but will be glad when I have a solid cover to hang onto.  She feels solid, but would rather have another layer.  She's almost *too* thin.  

The Borsa Bella bag is a tad too long now, but I have a feeling with the extra thickness of especially Oberon cases, will fit comfortably without having to cram them in.  

Will let her get fully charged (arrived at about 50%) then see if I can get Calibre and Mobipocket to move over the library and other books I have ready for her.  I may be odd, but I want to try that first before I start burning through all my accumulated Amazon gift certificates for purchased books.

But first look - I LOVE IT!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

congrads!


----------



## Kirstin

gir said:


> webhill, I didn't use a pattern, just kind of worked at it until I got the dimensions right. I did the same for my car stereo face several years ago. I'll post a pic somewhere soon, I promise!
> 
> Can someone help me figure out why my computer won't recognize the Kindle as a USB device? I downloaded some books from manybooks and want to put them on here, but the USB is hassling me. Help!


I'm having the same issue and will try to figure it out tomorrow. I want to read the stuff that downloaded wirelessly tonight!!


----------



## Britt

kim said:


> If he doesn't think you can wait, then you have nothing to prove.... Rip that box open girl!


Lol! And I thought the Accessories thread was a bad influence!  If i open it before Thursday, there's no way I'm gonna study for that midterm. Sigh!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Britt said:


> Lol! And I thought the Accessories thread was a bad influence!  If i open it before Thursday, there's no way I'm gonna study for that midterm. Sigh!


Gone through that. lol. Kindle or Study....put two in one like me...I put my typed notes in my kindle. lol Then you have all your notes with you in one convenient place


----------



## Andra

I have been enjoying everyone's reactions to the new arrivals - but did start feeling sorry for myself because my UPS guy wasn't here yet!
But he made it and Athena is here!!!
I have only looked a little but she is definitely sleek and pretty.
She is charging now and I am sending my library to her.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lol the wait is worth it!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I am now an official Kindle2 owner.  The UPS truck came as I was going out the door.  I brought the package inside and started it charging while I went to dinner.  I'm back and so far I really like it.  The text is like real paper text.  The Next Page, Previous page buttons work great.  I downloaded two books in seconds.  I'm still going through the owners manual, I haven't figured out how to move a book from my computer.  I guess I'll read the manual a little more and start a novel tomorrow.  So far I'm really impressed...


----------



## Gables Girl

Well I'm using my new K2.  It is sleek and thin, the buttons take some getting used to for a KK user.  So far I'm liking the design and the way things work.  It downloaded the books I had said to download and even downloaded and synched with my original Kindle on the place of one of the books.  The Amazon case is nicer then the original case and the hooks work well.  Tomorrow it gets the purse test so we will see how that goes.  I still want a better case for it and not boring black.  After I spend more time with K2 I'll let you know more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Which USB port are you using? I find that my IPod and Kindle struggle if I use a USB port off of my keyboard or monitor. I have to use one that is physically on the computer.


----------



## kari

Britt said:


> Lol! And I thought the Accessories thread was a bad influence!  If i open it before Thursday, there's no way I'm gonna study for that midterm. Sigh!


Be strong Britt! You've waited this long - you can make it 2 more days!


----------



## Seamonkey

ELDogStar said:


> UPS is at the end of my driveway!
> (Yippee)
> 
> I will be back in an hour or two.
> 
> Will miss yas,
> Eric


Eric, I think this is the best post.. I know last night, I thought of all the eager people waiting, I wanted you to get your Kindle today!

And then all those who have been waiting for so long for their first Kindle.

But of course excited for myself and everyone else..


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> Which USB port are you using? I find that my IPod and Kindle struggle if I use a USB port off of my keyboard or monitor. I have to use one that is physically on the computer.


Use the one on your computer. The others have less power or something....so I have heard.

L


----------



## Daisy1960

*Got Susie today at 4:00 P.M., love her!

I'm a first-time user, so I don't have to re-learn the buttons, etc., either. The only thing I haven't figured out is how to change the screensaver-- but, then, I haven't finished reading the guide, yet.

Looks like I have a new "best friend"! *


----------



## Avalon

Vegas_Asian said:


> WOW!!! Love the red cover!!!





kim said:


> Avalon - it's very, very pretty


Thank you both. I'm not usually a "red" loving person, but this cover really appealed to me. It has a very subtle sparkliness, goes well with Aurora Borealis.

Here are a few notes so far:

1. the joy-stick is very easy to use

2. much more intuitive commands, easier to do things

3. found the auto page-turn (used to be Alt 0 + alt 1 on K1's) - now just use Text-to-Speech w/o sound

4. improved display resolution is really noticeable

5. the streamlined design *does* make my K1 look kind of clunky

6. the voice-to-text is serviceable, not nice but it works. Will NEVER take the place of an actor reading.

7. holding/reading from the top with one hand is going to be difficult - the page-turn buttons are right in the middle

Still learning all the tricks, but seriously love this little baby.


----------



## gir

Leslie said:


> Use the one on your computer. The others have less power or something....so I have heard.
> 
> L


I'm using a USB 2.0 port that is on my mini-tower. Not sure what the prob is. 

I asked hubby to look at it when he gets time tonight. If anyone else figures it out soon, let me know!


----------



## Kirstin

I have a sony vaio where the monitor IS the computer and am having issues.


----------



## shacar

My kindle is here !!!!!.  It is everything all of said.  I am a newbie and I have read a sample downloaded my books I bought before it got here and bought one just now.  I love it !!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Congrats K2 Owners!!!!! I am VERY happy for you all and am living vicariously through you, remembering my K1's delivery day (was it a mere 3 weeks ago? Seems like Sookie has been with me for a lifetime!)

I LOVE the pictures and I LOVE the reviews, so please keep them coming. I am in the "I am keeping my K1" boat but that does not mean I don't want to hear about your thoughts....

Personally, one of my biggest "neverousness" about ordering the K2 was founded when I read this review:



Avalon said:


> 7. holding/reading with one hand is going to be difficult - the page-turn buttons are right in the middle


BUT keep on telling us K1 owner your thoughts!!!!

Have a SUPER evening playing!!! Remember us sometime later in the week and come back......


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay said:


> Personally, one of my biggest "neverousness" about ordering the K2 was founded when I read this review:


And for me, the buttons are placed perfectly. I've been holding 1 handed all day and my thumbs rest exactly on the button. (and I have small hands).


----------



## Kirstin

KindleKay said:


> Personally, one of my biggest "neverousness" about ordering the K2 was founded when I read this review:


I actually think the K2 is easier to read one handed. I rest the corner in my palm with my fingers on the back and my thumb naturally rests on the page forward button.


----------



## The Kindle Kid

I have actually found holding and reading using one hand very easy and natural. I lay it over my left hand with my pinky supporting it on the bottom and my index finger wrapping around and resting on the next page button. I can easily support it and read as well as turn pages all with one hand.


----------



## Avalon

Yes, I said that wrong, thanks for saying so.  The K2 does fit well in my left hand (perfect for me since my right hand has the issues).  And it is lighter or better balanced, so it does work even better for one-hand reading.  But somehow I used to hold my K1 by the top and was still able to reach the page-turn buttons.  I'm going to have to study this a bit.  Probably there's a work-around.


----------



## Britt

kari said:


> Be strong Britt! You've waited this long - you can make it 2 more days!


Thanks for the support! I'll try!!


----------



## kevin63

OMG---
I been playing with this all evening since I got it.  I already had some books bought while I was waiting for it.  I used the Kindle to buy a book this evening, that is going to get me in big trouble.  It's way too easy to hit that button. LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here are some pictures of my thumbs on the buttons. Sorry they're so bad. My cell phone has a cruddy camera and my good camera has dead batteries.


















This last picture is the screen when you get when you push the joy stick to the right when you select a book from your home page. It's kinda neat.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I finally got mine at about 4:45 pm. by UPS at my job.  You guys.....it was a stressful day trying to get it delivered.  UPS is quite silly.  I won't bore you with all the details, but I will say this...I'm so happy to get my Kindle.  I was a bit surprised by the minimalist packaging.  When I saw the UPS guy start walking up to my office with a small package in his hand, I thought, hmmm that can't be it.  Well it was.  My 8 yr. old daughter is enjoying reading a sample of "Caroline".  I probably will be purchasing it for her before the night is over.  Guess that means I'll have to share my Kindle with her a bit.  Good luck to the the rest of you as you get yours over the next week.


----------



## patrisha w.

ccs122300 said:


> mine got here an hour ago, no matter where I live UPS always delivers later in the day lol


Mine got here at 6 pm. I had given up hope!

Her name is Serenity.
Patricia


----------



## gir

Thank you Trekker! It works now!


----------



## kim

It's fun hearing from all the first-time Kindle owners.  Let's hear what you think!


----------



## Anne

I am finally home got off work early  Champagne is here and busy downloading books. I am in Love when I went into the laundry mat to pick up Champagne I could not believe how small the box was. I love the Amazon cover and Champagne is locked safely into the cover. Still finding my way around.


----------



## pomlover2586

OK so my "Eva" [still playing with the name- may change ] arrived by UPS at 5:30 CA time! She is GORGEOUS! Sleek and think and so far very easy/comfy to use!

I've got her charging right now.....with Edgar Allen Poe as a screensaver...........any ideas how to change that? I don't want to download my own as it voids the warranty.


----------



## traceyreads

It's finally here!!! 7 pm?!?  Cursed UPS!! But it is so pretty!  I am just as excited as I was when I received Kindle 1!  I may actually have to break down and name it!

So far, the page turning buttons seem smaller than I anticipated. Love the menu button, and now I am off to play...


----------



## Abby

Mine came right before I left to go get DS from school.  I opened the box in the car as I was waiting for him.  I had a bunch of people over and then had to put the kids to bed.  I didn't get to really play with it until after they were asleep but so far I love it!


----------



## Mollyb52

Hubby's Kindle 2 came at 5 PM California time.  It is so much different from my K1.  I think I prefer the "Chunky" feel of mine.  But I must say it is sleek.  It is on the charger now, also with Edgar Allen Poe.  Hubby says "so far so good".  We are anxious to try some of the new features.


----------



## AKGirl

I am excited for everyone! I'll get my turn tomorrow! Mine has left KY should arrive to Anchorage sometime in the middle of the night and then has to take another plane ride to my house, get on the truck and then delivered (this is usually how it goes when I order 2 day from amazon!)

Of course that means it gets to my house usually after 5pm! it's gonna be a long day, but I have have plenty of things on the agenda to make the day (hopefully) go by faster!!!


----------



## r0b0d0c

Even though I don't have a K2 coming, it's exciting hearing about all of your stories of opening up your new Kindles today! 

I've checked Amazon.com's K2 ordering page numerous times today, and I've gotta say, that one-click overnight delivery has been VERY tempting.......


----------



## jpmorgan49

OK, I've been playing now for a couple of hours.  I got through most of the User Manual.  I had trouble connecting to my computers (Laptop & Desktop Windows XP) all of a sudden it started working so I'm happy.  The only problem I found so far is that my Charging light next to the USB socket doesn't light up.  It's not a big deal I can see the battery on the screen, but it's supposed to work.  I'm very pleased so far and was actually very surprised on what you could view on the Web Browser.  I can actually get my email, for free, from anywhere....


----------



## rho

ladyknight33 said:


> t.
> Been sicker than a dog all afternoon and as much as I want to read I dont want to "christen" Ladybug's screen.
> 
> Well take pics and post tomorrow.


oh I so hope you don't have what I had from Sat till Tuesday -- I haven't been that sick in years -


----------



## KBoards Admin

I would love to see more pictures of you lucky owners with your new Kindle 2s!

So go ahead, torture me and the other Kindlers-in-waiting!


----------



## floridonet

I've been playing with wifey's new K2 for the past 5 hours.  It's excellent!  However, I'm testing the email and convert feature, but not having good luck sending from a Linux server...


----------



## Sher-Ia

Mine hit Dubuque early this morning, delivered to me about 5:30 PM.  I absolutely love it!! (I haven't determined the gender, so no name as yet) I also like the cover a lot.  I had a Sony 505, and I think this is SO much better.  I couldn't be happier


----------



## Panjo

Whew, 18 pages, thanks!!! 

I can have a cigarette now.


----------



## shacar

newbie here, how do I index? and why do I need to?  I have 3 pages of books downloaded.


----------



## kari

Sher-Ia said:


> Mine hit Dubuque early this morning, delivered to me about 5:30 PM. I absolutely love it!! (I haven't determined the gender, so no name as yet) I also like the cover a lot. I had a Sony 505, and I think this is SO much better. I couldn't be happier


That's good to hear! I had a Sony 505 and returned it when K2 was announced b/c it sounded so much better. Mine will be here by tomorrow afternoon. Yay!!!


----------



## Anne

I am in love I am in love. All my books are already downloaded,charged and sorted. I can not beleive how quick everthing was done. Tried the text to speech I love it.


----------



## rho

I got mine at 2:45 (way early for a UPS delivery for us) and let it charge while we had a house full of company 3 different times - LOVE IT!  The buttons are placed well and the difference in the push for page turn takes 2 or 3 times to get used to it - Love the toggle  but it will take a bit to get used to where things are on the menu etc.  I ordered an M-Edge Platform cover for it in the same red leather that I got for my original Kindle.  

The only thing is now I am seriously thinking about selling my old Kindle along with the M-Edge Cover because I do like the new one that much.  But but but -- if I have to send in my new one for a battery that would mean I would be without -- what to do what to do...   Anyone think if I kept it in the original box it would become a collectors item worth many many Kindles years from now    But if I sold it I could have lots and lots of Gift Certificates for books couldn't I?  

hmmmmm


----------



## libro

*BIRTH ANNOUNCEMENT*

Name: Libro's K2 (not yet named....suggestions welcome)
Proud parents: Mr. and Mrs. Libro
Delivered: 2:25 p.m., Tuesday, 2/24/08
Delivered by: Dr. United P. Service, assisted by Proud Husband
Hospital: Amazon Memorial Hospital
Weight: 10.2 ounces
Length: 8"
Siblings: None
Registry: Amazon.com

Momma Libro is in *LOVE!*


----------



## bayou

Incredible.  This is my first Kindle, I've never ever seen one before. I thought it would be alot bigger and cumbersome but it's not!  It's solid and sleek. I downloaded two of the 15 books I already bought.  I turned it off and it's charging now because I want a full charge before I do a Kindle mind meld.

just incredible!


----------



## Graydog

My K2 arrived today and I have spent the past five hours learning my way around it.  I couldn't be more thrilled.  Everything works wonderfully well and I am impressed by the ease of use (though I must say I have no basis of comparison since I haven't used a K1 or any other type of reader).  Photos look fabulous.  I even like the text-to-speech feature.  The male voice, which I prefer, isn't 100% lifelike but it's close enough that I will let it read magazines to me when my eyes are tired.

I am also impressed by the Kindle's appearance.  It is gorgeous -- elegant and sophisticated and wonderfully subtle.  I hadn't realized it has a matte finish, and I love that.  It looks and feels terrific.  I have been reading KindleBoards ever since I ordered it so I realize many people object to the fact that it is white and "plain", but for me that is exactly right because I like things that are sleek and spare.  I could never apply a skin (even though I do admire some of the ones that are available) because I wouldn't want to conceal the wonderful work the designers have done for the second generation Kindle.

Bottom line: Money well spent.  Thanks Amazon.


----------



## sjc

*Congratulations all K2-ers!!!* I'm very excited for you. I read every post (19 pages). K2 sounds delightful; best wishes to all.

LuvMy4Brats: Great review...good job. I expected no less 
Leslie: Great job posting; some crafty picture taking.

Britt: Stick to your guns; your education is too important. Kindle2 will be waiting patiently for you to fall in love with it. Boyfriend will know how trustworthy you are by waiting. I met hubby 30 years ago this year and trust goes a long way.

Libro: lol.

Glad the KITTIES are well.

Poster who had one con for K2; appreciate your honesty: kudos.

Baxter better than Bookster...though I am with BOB poster...brilliant. (I thought my PAQ for peace and quiet was good...but BOB...great)

Love the Red textured cover gorgeous! Though I agree with LoveMy4Brats; the red pocket inside would annoy me...though gorgeous!! Patrizia will like it I'm sure.

Keep the pics, the posts and the reviews coming. We want to hear (read) the good the bad and the in between. Fun and interesting.

NOW: My *questions* 
1. For those technologically familiar with the workings of Whispernet: In reading the 19 pages I got mixed signals re: the new Whispernet technology signal. Basically, will the signal in my K1 improve *or* like one poster responded; different processor...will not improve K1 signal Feel free to elaborate...Thanks.

2. The K2 text to speech feature _*IS*_ the auto page turn... Not separate? Will that run the the battery down any faster than the K1's auto turn or is there no difference?

(Sorry if my questions don't make the best sense; it's 2 am and I'm getting a bit droopy-eyed)


----------



## muggle

Can anyone read the small print on the AC adapter and tell us what the Amp rating is?  Since the Kindle is chargeable via USB, it is definitely 5 Volts, but in order to use other AC adapters (such as the Apple version) it ideally needs to match the Amp rating as well.  Thanks!  My Kindle 2 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

sjc said:


> 2. The K2 text to speech feature _*IS*_ the auto page turn... Not separate? Will that run the the battery down any faster than the K1's auto turn or is there no difference?


Can't help with the first question.

I can answer this. As for now, being we're having some difficulty finding the shortcuts (taken out or changed) The auto turn looks like the TTS. I used it a bit ago and it worked, although it was just a bit too slow. HAd the male voice up to the fastest. Maybe a different font size. I think I used 3. I'll play more tomorrow.

Question 3 that you forgot to ask (and it's the most important <sheesh>) and I've been waiting all day to see you so I can tell you this is: K2 fits PERFECTLY in my outer pocket of my Lindsay Vera bag..It was MADE for it I swear. She was in the nekkid as a jay bird (are they really nekkid though? Nice and snug! Doesn't fit so well with a cover though  Also..fits the bowler inside pocket really good.



muggle said:


> Can anyone read the small print on the AC adapter and tell us what the Amp rating is? Since the Kindle is chargeable via USB, it is definitely 5 Volts, but in order to use other AC adapters (such as the Apple version) it ideally needs to match the Amp rating as well. Thanks! My Kindle 2 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!!!


What numbers/combo of numbers am I looking for. Theres lots of them on here and I'm clueless.


----------



## Arkhan

redvanmartin said:


> It's so exciting...my Rainefox has arrived in GREENSBORO, NC, which is the last stop for her before getting to my town, so it'll be tomorrow for me...Sabrina


Same here, so you must be close to me. I was actually thinking it might be worth the 90 minute drive to storm the UPS hub and hold hostages until they hand over my package. I thought this would be a GREAT way to get plently of "alone" time with my Kindle. Then I decided they probably won't let me take the Kindle to prison, so I will just wait until tomorrow night... unless by some miracle they deliver it before I go to work. I'll not hold my breath though.


----------



## sjc

LuvMy4Brats:  I didn't forget:  That was going to be a totally separate post...you just beat me to it...lol.  The bowler would never be a problem; that thing could fit 2 Kindles.  Some of the other styles are questionable.  Glad you are enjoying K2...great posting; thanks for taking the time.


----------



## dreamer333

muggle said:


> Can anyone read the small print on the AC adapter and tell us what the Amp rating is? Since the Kindle is chargeable via USB, it is definitely 5 Volts, but in order to use other AC adapters (such as the Apple version) it ideally needs to match the Amp rating as well. Thanks! My Kindle 2 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!!!


Muggle,
Here are the amp ratings. I guess you only need output, but I gave you both:
Input 0.15A Output 0.85A

I just got my K2 at 4:30 this afternoon Pacific time, and I'm so excited! It's way better than I thought it would be! I hope this will be a long and rewarding relationship!

Congrats to everyone who received theirs today; it's been quite a wild ride!


----------



## luvshihtzu

I had to laugh when one of the board members named her Kindle2 "BOB".  In all the Jill Conner Browne "Sweet Potato Queens" books, "BOB" stands for Battery Operated Boyfriend". 
Very funny.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Seamonkey

Crazy day, hmm?

And I look forward to hearing from all who get their K2s tomorrow.


----------



## ELDogStar

Seamonkey said:


> Eric, I think this is the best post.. I know last night, I thought of all the eager people waiting, I wanted you to get your Kindle today!
> 
> And then all those who have been waiting for so long for their first Kindle.
> 
> But of course excited for myself and everyone else..


Seamonkey,

You are VERY VERY kind, as are most everyone on this board.
I really appreciate your post to me.

Thank you so much!
Eric


----------



## Sherlock

It's now 5AM here in PA.....My Patagonia case is moving north from Harrisburg toward my distribution point as of 3:52 this morning.  My Kindle left New Stanton, PA at 1:46 this morning and there is no further word.  The case left New Stanton at 11:51 PM last night and arrived in Harrisburg at 3:12AM so the K should be getting into Harrisburg any time now I would think.  I feel like a tour director who's afraid one of her "ducks" won't get back to the bus on time.  I'm so afraid that something will happen that it won't arrive and be delivered today!

I have to work until 11:30 AM today and then have a half day vacation to go to a doctors appt. with DH.  The good thing is that the doctor is always on time and we shouldn't be gone more than an hour and a half.........on the way home there will be NO stopping at Walmart.  I don't care WHAT he needs!

Hopefully everything will hurry and get here this morning and I can charge while I'm gone.  Wouldn't that work our nicely?  (What do you think the chances of that are??)


----------



## Guest

pomlover2586 said:


> I've got her charging right now.....with Edgar Allen Poe as a screensaver...........any ideas how to change that? I don't want to download my own as it voids the warranty.


Once you wake up your Kindle, then put it back to sleep. The screensaver should change.


----------



## Guest

shacar said:


> newbie here, how do I index? and why do I need to? I have 3 pages of books downloaded.


Indexing allows you to search your books for information. It also makes your table of contents work correctly. You do not have a choice about indexing though. Your Kindle will do it automatically when in goes into sleep mode.


----------



## Marci

Leslie said:


> The cover in its box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open the cover and there is a plastic sheet with how to attach the Kindle to the hinges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cover is like night-and-day from the pleather thing that came with the Kindle 1. Much, much nicer. I am glad I sprung to buy it.


"Sprung"?

This from an editor and publisher


----------



## Leslie

shacar said:


> newbie here, how do I index? and why do I need to? I have 3 pages of books downloaded.


It does it automatically. The Kindle needs to index the books so that the search feature will work.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Marci said:


> "Sprung"?
> 
> This from an editor and publisher


Sprung, past tense of: to sprang!


----------



## Leslie

Marci said:


> "Sprung"?
> 
> This from an editor and publisher


What can I say? I was a little excited at the moment.

Edit: I am glad I opted to buy it.

L


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Sprung, past tense of: to sprang!


Thank you, Eric!


----------



## Marci

Couldn't resist the tease, Leslie!  

I'm so happy for all of you who have received your Kindle 2 today vs the 25th.  It really seems to be very nice all around.  When I looked at the leaked photo, I thought for sure I would not like the keyboard buttons.  Having read the feedback here, though, it may not be so bad.  So many cool new features: word look up by the dictionary, archiving, faster page turns, better pictures and crisper text, the list goes on.

Really waiting to see how those of you who have both generations of Kindle feel about them when I get back from vacation in early March.  Both seem to have their own special advantages which probably means there is no "clear-cut winner".

Harvey, I hope you get yours Wednesday  

Marci


----------



## Leslie

Marci said:


> Really waiting to see how those of you who have both generations of Kindle feel about them when I get back from vacation in early March. Both seem to have their own special advantages which probably means there is no "clear-cut winner".


I would agree with that, Marci, based on 12 hours of ownership and use.

As I said in another thread, it is sort of the difference between a station wagon and a convertible. One is a little sleeker and sexier, but they are both Saabs. And the station wagon (K1) does have that big storage area in the back. 

L


----------



## Kindle Convert

My K2 is on a big brown truck and on it's way...as of 5:22 a.m....yeah!!  Never again will I do 2 day shipping!! LOL!!

Thanks to all who have shared their first impressions and pictures, especially of the Amazon Cover.  I was concerned when I ordered it, but thought if anyone would come close to getting it right "out of the box" it would be Amazon especially after all the complaints on their KK cover.


----------



## ladyknight33

This is Ladybug in her Patagonia cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ladyknight33 said:


> This is Ladybug in her Patagonia cover.


Love the photos, thanks for posting. Looking good!


----------



## BruceS

Leslie,

Why did this thread get removed from those pinned at the top of the board?

I would think many people would still want to see it while they are waiting for their K2s to be delivered.


----------



## Harmakhet

Leslie said:


> What can I say? I was a little excited at the moment.
> 
> Edit: I am glad I opted to buy it.
> 
> L


Me too. I love the way it holds the kindle. I hope (like many others I assume) that Amazon will share this patent with potential case designers (for a moderate licensing fee of course). I would love to see a stylz case trifold with this clip design. If not I might have to modify one down the road.

Harm


----------



## Anne

Harmakhet said:


> Me too. I love the way it holds the kindle. I hope (like many others I assume) that Amazon will share this patent with potential case designers (for a moderate licensing fee of course). I would love to see a stylz case trifold with this clip design. If not I might have to modify one down the road.
> 
> Harm


I am glad I bought the Amazon cover also. I love the way its holds Champagne.


----------



## stargazer0725

luvmy4brats said:


> It was on..I was driving  My van won't charge anything if the ignition is off. My husband's car does though. So not fair.


Okay (and OT)...gotta ask, because my car won't charge anything as well when the ignition is off. And since we share the same first name and similar Kindle names, it's gotta be done.

What kind of car do you drive?

And since I don't want to ask without sharing myself: I drive a Prius.


----------



## Kirstin

If someone else has mentioned this, I'm sorry..... 

One feature I am really liking is the status bar at the bottom.  The K2 has the location code at the bottom middle like K1 did but it also has the total on the bottom right and the % on the bottom left.  (81%        Locations 3395-97                  4187)     I don't have to press any other buttons to see how far I have to go!!


----------



## Kirstin

stargazer0725 said:


> I drive a Prius.


Me too!


----------



## Leslie

BruceS said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Why did this thread get removed from those pinned at the top of the board?
> 
> I would think many people would still want to see it while they are waiting for their K2s to be delivered.


I just didn't think it needed to be stickied anymore, but I can pin it up there again. Thanks for letting me know....

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

stargazer0725 said:


> Okay (and OT)...gotta ask, because my car won't charge anything as well when the ignition is off. And since we share the same first name and similar Kindle names, it's gotta be done.
> 
> What kind of car do you drive?
> 
> And since I don't want to ask without sharing myself: I drive a Prius.


A 2000 Mercury Villager. My husband has a 2002 Mustang Convertible-- also something umfair


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I just didn't think it needed to be stickied anymore, but I can pin it up there again. Thanks for letting me know....
> 
> L


Since we have members that didn't receive their K 2's yesterday it can still be easily found and they can share their excitement with all of us... and yes I am included in the waiting for my K 2.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Britt said:


> MINE ARRIVED TODAY!!! But I swore on my boyfriend's life that I won't open it until after my midterm on Thursday! Gaaah!!! *pulls hair out*


OMG Britt I feel your pain right now, my mom's K2 just arrived ... and I can't touch it, I'm going to die, I think. mine is not here yet, of course. 
She's on holiday, and couldn't care less if it arrived tomorrow since she'll be here on Saturday, so no difference to her...to me on the other hand..I've been waiting patiently (not really) and it is still in transit, in Miami, but in Transit.... damn UPS..... maybe they'll read this and won't deliver mine today, so sorry ...luv UPS luv UPS 
   
Should I be happy or frustrated....I'm frustrated.....
end or rant!


----------



## stargazer0725

Kirstin said:


> Me too!


Woo hoo! Love mine, but wish it would charge things when it was shut down.



luvmy4brats said:


> A 2000 Mercury Villager. My husband has a 2002 Mustang Convertible-- also something umfair


Okay! For a second there, I thought we were separated at birth. ;-) But seriously, sorry you're feeling like you're feeling slighted in the auto department.

As for Bellatrix (my K2), I've grown very used to the K1 operations and have had to spend some time relearning. The construction is VERY high quality and is almost frighteningly slim. I didn't order an Amazon case, since I have an M-Edge on order, but I can tell I'm going to have to get one to ease my paranoid mind. He's much thinner than my iPhone...laying them down side by side, the outer edge of Bellatrix doesn't even come up to the 1/8 inch silver bezel surrounding my iPhone screen.

The buttons are definitely a design improvement, but it's going to take me a little while to adjust from my "K1 stance"....I got so used to pressing the outside edges of the buttons that I adjusted my grip to compensate.

I LOVE that the power button not only controls the power, but also controls sleeping and waking...MUCH improved over the old ALT-Aa combination (my mother had to send her Kindle back because the ALT button start to futz out).

The text-to-speech function is great. Although I will most likely not use the voices too much, it's great that you now have 2 ways to adjust the automatic page turning by both controlling the speed of the unheard reader (when you turn the sound off) and by adjusting the font. Took Bellatrix to the club last night and set her up on the treadmill. GREAT FUNCTION!

Like luv, I also like the new programming and submenus buried within each book. Before, I used to download a bunch of stuff, and then I'd forget what the books were about. Now, with 2 clicks it will link me straight back to the book page on the Kindle store so I can read the book summary and reviews again. Very helpful in helping me decide what to read next. Clippings and notes also stay right within each book submenu, as well as filed under the My Clippings folder on the Home List.

All-in-all, I'm overjoyed that I bit the bullet and made the purchase. My mother will be envious and I'll have to teach her how to "upgrade" her K1 through Craigslist.


----------



## Britt

CuriousLaura said:


> OMG Britt I feel your pain right now, my mom's K2 just arrived ... and I can't touch it, I'm going to die, I think. mine is not here yet, of course.


I've been waiting since December, but waiting is SO MUCH HARDER when you actually have the thing and just can't open it!!

Stay strong, we can do it!!


----------



## Dazlyn

I have now been a Kindle owner for almost 24 hours! Almost all of that time has been spent either here at Kindleboards, sleeping, or reading on Myli (My library). I'm reading:


By the way....Great book Mike! I am completely enthralled by the world you created and enjoying it immensely. I will be joining the book klub when I get caught up. Almost there!


----------



## CuriousLaura

THanks, it's good to know I'm not alone in this waiting....
I totally understand having it in your hands but being unable to open it, is harder than all the waiting I've done...  
Well, I'll go read a real book now, maybe the story will help me to relax....Britt go study....the sooner you study and learn the faster you can open your K2.....


----------



## jpmorgan49

I may be the first person to get a defective Kindle2   I mentioned is an earlier post that the yellow charge light did not work, well I think it didn't work because it wasn't charging. I took the kindle to the gym this morning and read for an hour (it was a wonderful experience, I am a first time owner).  I then went to Starbucks and turned it on again.  It was on for only about 5 minutes and the "Critical Battery" screen came up.  I came home and put the charger on it.  This is where it gets weird.  When I plugged it in the yellow light came on and after a minute or so the Kindle did a hard reboot and the yellow light went off and it stays on the Critical Battery screen.  I've unplugged and replugged the power supply several times and the yellow light comes on, the kindle reboots, and the power light turns off.  I have called Kindle Support and she told me to try charging it all day, even if the light doesn't stay on.  If it's not charge by this afternoon call back and they'll send another one.  It's a bummer but I'm not bitter, stuff happens.  I'm hoping it will charge, but I have serious doubts.  If not I hope my replacement will be on the way tomorrow.  I'll keep you informed.
jp


----------



## Kirstin

jpmorgan49 said:


> I may be the first person to get a defective Kindle2  I mentioned is an earlier post that the yellow charge light did not work, well I think it didn't work because it wasn't charging. I took the kindle to the gym this morning and read for an hour (it was a wonderful experience, I am a first time owner). I then went to Starbucks and turned it on again. It was on for only about 5 minutes and the "Critical Battery" screen came up. I came home and put the charger on it. This is where it gets weird. When I plugged it in the yellow light came on and after a minute or so the Kindle did a hard reboot and the yellow light went off and it stays on the Critical Battery screen. I've unplugged and replugged the power supply several times and the yellow light comes on, the kindle reboots, and the power light turns off. I have called Kindle Support and she told me to try charging it all day, even if the light doesn't stay on. If it's not charge by this afternoon call back and they'll send another one. It's a bummer but I'm not bitter, stuff happens. I'm hoping it will charge, but I have serious doubts. If not I hope my replacement will be on the way tomorrow. I'll keep you informed.
> jp


oh no!! that is so frustrating!


----------



## BruceS

jp,

You also might want to charge it using the USB cable connected to a computer, instead of the adapter that plugs into the wall.

I think I read somewhere that this charges at a slower rate and might make a difference. Even if it works using the USB cable and a computer, I would still call customer support back and request a new one.


----------



## Panjo

stargazer0725 said:


> Like luv, I also like the new programming and submenus buried within each book. Before, I used to download a bunch of stuff, and then I'd forget what the books were about. Now, with 2 clicks it will link me straight back to the book page on the Kindle store so I can read the book summary and reviews again. Very helpful in helping me decide what to read next. Clippings and notes also stay right within each book submenu, as well as filed under the My Clippings folder on the Home List.


This alone makes me want the K2! I have been making a note in many of the books I download so that I can remember why I bought it... but it would be really nice to easily read the description on Amazon.


----------



## Bruinboy

JP, I appreciate the graceful way you have handled this ... I'm not sure all of us would have been so kind and understanding.  I, also, feel your pain because I had received a "defective" K1 and had to send it back.  Customer Service was great, and I received the new one in a couple of days.  Since my "defect" involved Whispernet, I could still read, just not connect to the Amazon Store.  I assume you could plug it in to read in the meantime.  

I am supposed to receive my K2 sometime today.  My wife inherits my K1.  If my K2 does not work properly, I'll try to follow your example!!!!


----------



## dreamer333

I've found a feature on the K2 that I haven't heard of before--Save for Later.  When you're shopping for books, you have the option of buy now, getting a sample, or saving for later.  I've saved a few i was interested in, but didn't want to buy right now (as I have almost 40 books downloaded already!  )

I know others have talked about the need for a wish list; for me this is it, and it shows up on the page with all of the other books with the heading of Saved for Later.  Great feature, and I love that I can do it right from my Kindle!

I know everyone is enjoying their K2s as much as I am.  Welcome to all the new owners as you receive yours today!


----------



## jpmorgan49

The Kindle is pretty much dead right now.  It stays on the "Critical Battery" screen even when plugged into the charge. I'll wait until early evening and call customer support again.  I would charge with the computer USB but I'll be gone all afternoon and don't want to leave the computer on just to charge.  The Saga continues.....
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just wanted to let you know I posted my review of the K2 Here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4375.new.html#new.

For those who read it yesterday, I made it a bit more coherent, used spell check and added some stuff I missed the first go round. I'll be adding pictures to it a bit later.


----------



## LauraB

Kirstin said:


> Me too!


Me 3


----------



## luvmy4brats

dreamer333 said:


> I've found a feature on the K2 that I haven't heard of before--Save for Later. When you're shopping for books, you have the option of buy now, getting a sample, or saving for later. I've saved a few i was interested in, but didn't want to buy right now (as I have almost 40 books downloaded already! )
> 
> I know others have talked about the need for a wish list; for me this is it, and it shows up on the page with all of the other books with the heading of Saved for Later. Great feature, and I love that I can do it right from my Kindle!
> 
> I know everyone is enjoying their K2s as much as I am. Welcome to all the new owners as you receive yours today!


Dreamer, they had the save for later feature on the K1, but for some reason I didn't use it at all. I keep telling myself I'm going to actually use it this time. It would help because I have many, many pages of samples. If I just add a book to save for later and download the sample when I'm ready to read it..yeah, that could work.


----------



## k_reader

JP, its probably a good idea to leave the computer on so you can tell CS that you tried it... you want to get that new kindle ASAP!  

P.S. I leave my computer on 24/7... believe it or not, it uses almost no electricity when on "standby" or "sleep"!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Ok , I know you're probably getting tired of hearing me talk, but I called Customer Support back.  It has been plugged in for 3 hours with no change.  The woman was VERY nice and is shipping me a new KINDLE2 via Next Day, I'll have it tomorrow.     I just have to go into withdrawl for one more day!!! I have tasted the delicious fruits of the Kindle and I am hooked.....
jp


----------



## zeferjen

I wish you could do Save for Later on the Amazon site. I have seen a bunch of books I'd like to put on my Wishlist, but that button isn't available on Kindle books, right?


----------



## stargazer0725

jpmorgan49 said:


> I may be the first person to get a defective Kindle2  I mentioned is an earlier post that the yellow charge light did not work, well I think it didn't work because it wasn't charging. I took the kindle to the gym this morning and read for an hour (it was a wonderful experience, I am a first time owner). I then went to Starbucks and turned it on again. It was on for only about 5 minutes and the "Critical Battery" screen came up. I came home and put the charger on it. This is where it gets weird. When I plugged it in the yellow light came on and after a minute or so the Kindle did a hard reboot and the yellow light went off and it stays on the Critical Battery screen. I've unplugged and replugged the power supply several times and the yellow light comes on, the kindle reboots, and the power light turns off. I have called Kindle Support and she told me to try charging it all day, even if the light doesn't stay on. If it's not charge by this afternoon call back and they'll send another one. It's a bummer but I'm not bitter, stuff happens. I'm hoping it will charge, but I have serious doubts. If not I hope my replacement will be on the way tomorrow. I'll keep you informed.
> jp


JP, I know that you mentioned that the Kindle did a spontaneous reset, but did you perform a manual hard reset? I think you get there by holding down the Home button for a while. Then exit Recovery mode.


----------



## luvmy4brats

jpmorgan49 said:


> Ok , I know you're probably getting tired of hearing me talk, but I called Customer Support back. It has been plugged in for 3 hours with no change. The woman was VERY nice and is shipping me a new KINDLE2 via Next Day, I'll have it tomorrow.    I just have to go into withdrawl for one more day!!! I have tasted the delicious fruits of the Kindle and I am hooked.....
> jp


I'm so sorry you got a bad one. I'm glad Amazon is replacing it for you.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Yes, I did several Hard Resets, and and it did several by itself!!! It's ok I'll have a new one by tomorrow!! YEHHHH.
jp


----------



## jpmorgan49

You can do a "Save for Later" on Amazon, I found out how to do it accidentally.  Go to the book, click on the Reviews, you will then see the button "Add to Wish List" on the left hand side.  I also found if there's no reviews obviously it won't work....
jp


----------



## Atunah

If there are no reviews, use the universal wishlist button. Saves a step as you don't need to click on reviews at all to add kindle books to the wishlist. All you have to be is on the page. The universal wishlist button you just drag to your bookmark toolbar. Works for everything not just kindle books.

link to universal wishlist

http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/universal/ref=cm_wl_uwl


----------



## dreamer333

luvmy4brats said:


> Dreamer, they had the save for later feature on the K1, but for some reason I didn't use it at all. I keep telling myself I'm going to actually use it this time. It would help because I have many, many pages of samples. If I just add a book to save for later and download the sample when I'm ready to read it..yeah, that could work.


luv, thanks for your post; it's always good to hear the voice of experience! Being a first-time Kindler, I didn't know the K1 has it too, and I've never seen anybody mention it. (and I've been reading posts here for months! ) I think it's a great feature, as I love my Wish List on amazon.com, and will use this feature on the K2 all the time. Do you have any idea if there is a limit to how many books can be saved for later?


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Gasp. Mine is here!

I was supposed to be stalking waiting for my UPS guy and I went to a different part of the house. All of a sudden the cell phone in my pocket gets a message that UPS delivered it. I figured something was wrong when I checked my front door. A wee little box was sitting there (among 3 others -- I've been shopping ) I thought I could hear those big UPS trucks a mile away.

I opened the box and I'm waiting for it to warm up a bit before I start charging it. But I'm impressed how thin it is.


----------



## luvmy4brats

dreamer333 said:


> luv, thanks for your post; it's always good to hear the voice of experience! Being a first-time Kindler, I didn't know the K1 has it too, and I've never seen anybody mention it. (and I've been reading posts here for months! ) I think it's a great feature, as I love my Wish List on amazon.com, and will use this feature on the K2 all the time. Do you have any idea if there is a limit to how many books can be saved for later?


Not a clue yet..but I'm going to test it. I plan on taking the time to find all the samples I have and add them..that should be a couple hundred...Yeah, I have a problem with collecting samples. Don't always read them, but I have them.


----------



## Sherlock

It's here and charging.  I'm in love already and I still haven't had a chance to do much.  All of the books I bought show up in the archives.  I've transferred about 3 and it took awhile, but then I realized that it was charging for one and for another it said it was indexing.  I'm new to all this so there will be a learning curve.  I'm not really stupid, but I do tend to be a techno-idiot!  I'm "special" in that regard.


----------



## ELDogStar

jpmorgan49 said:


> Ok , I know you're probably getting tired of hearing me talk, but I called Customer Support back. It has been plugged in for 3 hours with no change. The woman was VERY nice and is shipping me a new KINDLE2 via Next Day, I'll have it tomorrow.    I just have to go into withdrawl for one more day!!! I have tasted the delicious fruits of the Kindle and I am hooked.....
> jp


YO JP!
You are a better (more patient) man than I.
Those darn electronics, some are just bad seeds.

Tomorrow, tomorrow the sun will come out tomorrow!

Eric


----------



## Kindle Convert

OK...my K2 finally found it's way here after a world-wind 2 1/2 day tour of the South East!  YEAH!!


----------



## BruceS

Sherlock said:


> It's here and charging. I'm in love already and I still haven't had a chance to do much. All of the books I bought show up in the archives. I've transferred about 3 and it took awhile, but then I realized that it was charging for one and for another it said it was indexing. I'm new to all this so there will be a learning curve. I'm not really stupid, but I do tend to be a techno-idiot! I'm "special" in that regard.


I found that you could get the books from Your Media Library transferred much faster if you went to Your Media Library on the web site and implemented the download from there.


----------



## cheshirenc

My kindle (my first) arrived yesterday.  I love it deeply.  I'm putting this device up with automobiles and internet, I don't need anything else.

My children (elem age) want one now.


----------



## luvmy4brats

cheshirenc said:


> My kindle (my first) arrived yesterday. I love it deeply. I'm putting this device up with automobiles and internet, I don't need anything else.
> 
> My children (elem age) want one now.


Tivo or a DVR should be added to that list. It's one of those things that once you have it, you can't go back.

My kids want one too. My oldest has one, but the other 3 - 11, 7, and 6 all want one. The 11 yr old may get a gently loved KK for her birthday in June.


----------



## kim

JP, I'm so glad you got things straightened out and your new K is on it's way.  You get another happy dance tomorrow!


----------



## k_reader

It arrived, it was cold... UPS person left it near garage door.... hubby would have runned it over had I not taken a 1/2 day off work to "take care of some house business" ha ha.

I'm so pumped up, its hard to focus on the reading!  I really want to get into Voyager by Diana Gabaldon...Love the series!

Anyway,
Initial thoughts: took a really long time to load my book that was in the archive folder (over 5 minutes).  Hopefully it was because my kindle was so cold and this was the first load?  

Also, screen seems a little greyer than necessary?   I don't know, just have to get used to it.  I'm so excited!!!! My first kindle!!!!


----------



## Stephanie924

*OMG! My new best friend, DivaMimi, is awesome. We just worked out together and she turned the pages while I was on the treadmill. A new reason to workout...another 45-60 minutes of reading time!*


----------



## ak rain

as metioned a couple times above my kids also want a kindle. this has instigated/justified  my getting K2 and keeping K1. Though my kids have to invest in it too i.e my son(15) paid 1/3 of his laptop, parent and grantparent paid rest. 
Sylvia


----------



## ak rain

I find it funny I have walked and read but can't imagine being on a treadmill. great cordination, concentration.. ability there.
Sylvia


----------



## kari

Yippee!  I just got home from a LONG day and my Kindle was here waiting for me.    So how long does it take to fully charge if I plug it in and leave it alone  (Assuming I can do that)

I need to read the boards and catch up....soon...


----------



## cheshirenc

luvmy4brats said:


> Tivo or a DVR should be added to that list. It's one of those things that once you have it, you can't go back.
> 
> My kids want one too. My oldest has one, but the other 3 - 11, 7, and 6 all want one. The 11 yr old may get a gently loved KK for her birthday in June.


LOL yep on the Tivo. DH got that for the family a few years ago after I kept saying we didn't need it, afterwards I think I've used it more than he has.

I'm not a good tv watcher, I have to do other things too, that's why I like to sew and read, those things make me slow down and only do one thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kari,

The user guide says 3 hours. You can use it while it's charging though!  have fun!


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> Kari,
> 
> The user guide says 3 hours. You can use it while it's charging though!  have fun!


Thanks! My Oberon journal came today too -- big day!! lol If they use the same thickness of leather for the K2 covers as they do for the journals, I think it will be fine. My Kindle is lost right now without a cover.


----------



## Zeronewbury

Walked for half an hour at lunch while reading on my K2.  Cool.  I've yet to spend an extended time with it and am wondering how I'll like that screen after a few hours, but a flight to Florida looms, with a three hour layover in Dallas.  I should get to know this device very well.


----------



## redvanmartin

OOHHHHH!!! Rainefox is here! She's AMAZING...my hubby gave her to me for birthday...what a fabulous dude! Will check back later, just wanted to put in my two cents. 

I'll be back for more wonderful fellowship ... y'all are so kind and hilarious, too!

Rainefox is waiting...

Sabrina


----------



## kari

Oh that's funny - mine is a birthday gift from my husband too.  And it was HIS idea!


----------



## Finished

I got my Kindle last night, so I had a long evening. I decided to "test" it and ended up reading until 2:00 am (I had to get up for work at 5:00 am).

Not having laid eyes on a Kindle 1, I can't compare. But I have tried a couple of Sony readers, and there is no comparison. I am much more impressed than I would have expected. This is a great, intuitive reading device for readers, which is what Amazon has always said it was trying to produce. Everything else is secondary (SD cards, cord, user-replaceable battery, color, etc.). I am really looking forward to seeing how the technology develops in the years ahead. In the meantime, I am happy to have discovered that there is an alternative to buying additional homes to house my books.

Thanks to everyone who posted yesterday, especially those who included pictures. Kept my mind off of wondering when UPS was going to arrive.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just Wondering said:


> I got my Kindle last night, so I had a long evening. I decided to "test" it and ended up reading until 2:00 am (I had to get up for work at 5:00 am).
> 
> Not having laid eyes on a Kindle 1, I can't compare. But I have tried a couple of Sony readers, and there is no comparison. I am much more impressed than I would have expected. This is a great, intuitive reading device for readers, which is what Amazon has always said it was trying to produce. Everything else is secondary (SD cards, cord, user-replaceable battery, color, etc.). I am really looking forward to seeing how the technology develops in the years ahead. In the meantime, I am happy to have discovered that there is an alternative to buying additional homes to house my books.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted yesterday, especially those who included pictures. Kept my mind off of wondering when UPS was going to arrive.


Glad you like your kindle. I have a Klassic and am waiting on my K 2. This was my first reader so it is nice to hear form some one that can compare to Sony. Happy Kindling!


----------



## Ribbit50

Skeets Kindle is here YEA 
Question . I did not have a USB cord nor the ear device to hear books , Do we have to order those


----------



## pomlover2586

your usb cable is your wall charger- just remove the wall charger part


----------



## stargazer0725

Ribbit50 said:


> Skeets Kindle is here YEA
> Question . I did not have a USB cord nor the ear device to hear books , Do we have to order those


Ribbit, the USB cord is the *********** cord included with the Kindle. It detaches from the base of the grounded AC adapter and reveals the USB connection.

Earphones are definitely a separate purchase.

Ack...beat me by 23 seconds pomlover!


----------



## ladyknight33

Its been more than 24 hours and I love my Kindle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't get to enjoy it much yesterday due to illness but today has truly been a joy. I have purchased a book from a sample (sorry KB) I will make it up and purchase my next book thru the link here, I downloaded a book ~ ok it was two from feedbook here at my desk.

I have also enjoyed coming here to read about everyone's excitement (JP disappointment ~ wonderful that you will receive a new one tomorrow).

I can not wait until the weekend when I do not have to come to work and I can explore to my hearts content. Although I expect by the weekend my daughter will have received her Kindle as well.


----------



## dfwillia

I just checked the Amazon order page one last time before I leave my office for the day and DEWEY HAS ARRIVED. YEA YEA YEA. This order was placed using super saver and shipped via USPS. So those of you with those orders (mine was ordered 2/11 and shipped 2/22...well...there coming!!  I will get back with my thoughts to you all when I get home from work today and plug Dewey into charge and start playin with him. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Stephanie924

Zeronewbury said:


> Walked for half an hour at lunch while reading on my K2. Cool. I've yet to spend an extended time with it and am wondering how I'll like that screen after a few hours, but a flight to Florida looms, with a three hour layover in Dallas. I should get to know this device very well.


With a 3 hour layover in Dallas, we should let our Kindles meet for coffee!


----------



## stargazer0725

slh92462 said:


> With a 3 hour layover in Dallas, we should let our Kindles meet for coffee!


Me too! MEEE TOOO!


----------



## jaspertyler

I received mine a little earlier today. I don't remember if I posted yet lol.  I am sick and sort of out of it.  I love it so far.  I was worried because of the posts about the contrast but it seems fine to me.  I think it is much more comfortable to hold and I kind of like the text to speech (which is why I upgraded).  Like I mentioned, I am really sick and my head feels like a balloon, so reading is hard, but it was easier while it read to me.  How exciting.  

I just ordered the amazon cover.  I have an m-edge on the way and sort of want to cancel that after the positive reviews on the amazon cover.  I never got a new cover for K1.  I thought the one that came with it worked well.    

In happy Kindle land


----------



## Mom of 4

ok, got mine and... I may keep K1!  
I like it, but I do not see much of an improvement over the original.
Will play with it some more and see.

Theresa


----------



## altompkins

Received my K2 today and so did my neighbor...I have K1 which my wife has claimed.  I like it but I prefer the K1 alpha buttons.  Also, on the K1 the page buttoms rotate outward and the K2 buttons rotate inwards...have to get used to that.

Amazon computers/servers must be overworked today.  I resent some .doc attachments to my k2 and they are taking over 10 minutes to get on the K2.

I really like to K1 alpha buttons.

No "close" option on menu pop ups. You have to hit "back" to get out of the menu.


----------



## Leslie

Ribbit50 said:


> Skeets Kindle is here YEA
> Question . I did not have a USB cord nor the ear device to hear books , Do we have to order those


You can use any sort of headphone for listening to books, but if you don't have a set then yes, you'll have to buy a pair.

The USB cord came with your K2. Just remove it from the plug and there you go.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

So now that I have the K cover for my K2, I can't put it down.
I am not even reading and I carry it from room to room or out driving in my truck.

Some piece of cake I am...

Eric


----------



## sjc

JPMorgan49:  1st:  Congrats!  2nd:  Sorry you are having trouble; however, like you said...things happen.  I'm glad to see that you have a great attitude; that goes a long way with C.S.  My K1 had to be replaced twice (third works like a charm) and each time customer service was fantastic.  GOOD LUCK...keep us posted.


----------



## rho

Still loving Minerva - had a couple of issues that I hope are just initial glitches - my charger seems a bit wonky - the cord has to be  in just the right spot for the light to go on - I will give it a couple of days to see if maybe I am just not setting it in right or what (could just be a wire in the cord too  so a simple change out of chargers could be all I need - it seems like when I had a problem with a laptop charger once if the cord was in just the right position it was fine if it changed position a teeny tiny bit it didn't work - which is why I say that)  I had to do a hard reset because the screen froze and then again after I unplugged her from the charger because the charging yellow light wouldn't go out - but it seems to be fine all day today - I'm wondering if the cold was part of that because it was COLD when it got here and the UPS truck must have been really cold too since the Kindle was cold cold when I took it out of the box. And my bedroom is cold enough that I wore fingerless mitts to have my hand out of the bedcovers to read  last night - so it didn't warm up all that much until today (yes we like our bedrooms cold  )

Holding it is nice - I was right it didn't take long to make the shift from Kindle 1 to this one in the change of pushing the button - and it only took me a couple of pages to find just the right position to hold it so my thumb was right on the next page and all I have to do is shift the position of the thumb a little bit and press to change pages.  I like the toggle button it will take a bit to get used to using it and to learning how some things have changed - but I'm finding I only had to look up the user guide for 2 things so far - and when I read the answer I was looking for it was "ok that makes sense" 

I ended up ordering the M-Edge platform cover and a new cheap light (I just don't like the M-Edge light - no matter where I put it it doesn't cover the whole screen for me) that I will try ---  the Might Bright works great - but I was looking for something that folds up flat and is lighter.  It is a good thing that I will use it in the dark since my cover is red and my light is white -- but then it makes it Red, White and Blue.   I can't wait to try the Platform cover with auto page change while I knit --


----------



## webhill

rho said:


> I can't wait to try the Platform cover with auto page change while I knit --


yeah, I wanted to try that but... where is this mythical "auto page change?" I had read about an undocumented feature on K1 but that doesn't seem to work on the K2. Anyone?


----------



## Britt

webhill said:


> yeah, I wanted to try that but... where is this mythical "auto page change?" I had read about an undocumented feature on K1 but that doesn't seem to work on the K2. Anyone?


Check out this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4376.0.html


----------



## luvmy4brats

webhill said:


> yeah, I wanted to try that but... where is this mythical "auto page change?" I had read about an undocumented feature on K1 but that doesn't seem to work on the K2. Anyone?


It's the Text-to-Speech feature. The kindle will turn the pages as it reads to you. To use it as an autopage turner, just turn down the volume. You can adjust the reader's speed slower normal or faster and change the font size to control how fast it turns the pages. It may work for some, not work for others, just depends on how fast/slow you read.


----------



## egh34

I've had it less than an hour, broke away to say hey...

HEY!! It's so pretty!! And I am no longer a virgin...big smile on my face!! (The Kindle!!!) There are so many adjectives I could use to describe this, but most have already been said and I won't waste my time, or yours. Just happy happy happy!!


----------



## Abby

ELDogStar said:


> So now that I have the K cover for my K2, I can't put it down.
> I am not even reading and I carry it from room to room or out driving in my truck.
> 
> Some piece of cake I am...
> 
> Eric


I took mine with me to pick DS up from school. Didn't get a chance to use it while waiting though because DD wanted to sit on my lap.


----------



## egh34

And, I forgot to change my signature, which I believe I just accomplished...


----------



## John Steinbeck

Received my K2 yesterday afternoon....My internet was down all day and night, which proved to be great as I was busy reading


----------



## stargazer0725

rho said:


> I can't wait to try the Platform cover with auto page change while I knit --


I must admit, rho, you are a MUCH better woman than I am...I have enough trouble keeping track of knit 1, perl 2...


----------



## sixxmum

I got mine today and managed to leave for work (it came right before I left), work a full day, come back, and make dinner for the kids before I opened it.  Whew!  I don't know much yet and it's still registered to my spouse's account, so I can't download anything... rats.  But, I will say the text to speech is cracking me up!  "am-a-zon point com" indeed!


----------



## BurBunny

ladyknight33 said:


> This is Ladybug in her Patagonia cover.


Was wondering how you like the Patagonia cover. How's the padding in it?


----------



## dfwillia

I am totally amazed mine arrived today. I ordered 2/11 with super saver and it shipped 2/22 via USPS and arrived today. Really couldn't ask for more and no extra for shipping. More money for books. My Dewey is charging and syncing at the moment...eight more books to go.


----------



## r0b0d0c

sixxmum said:


> I got mine today and managed to leave for work (it came right before I left), work a full day, come back, and make dinner for the kids before I opened it. Whew! I don't know much yet and it's still registered to my spouse's account, so I can't download anything... rats. But, I will say the text to speech is cracking me up! "am-a-zon point com" indeed!


WOW! You have FAR more patience than I do!

When my Kindle Klassic came several days ago, I skipped a meal to open it up and get it charging so that I could take it to work and get acquainted with it there!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So this is weird. My SIL Kindle was delivered today. But my Aunt's still shows that it is getting ready to ship. They were ordered on the same day. They were leaving from the same facility in Indiana. One was going to Chicago, and has arrived, the other was going to LA and has not moved.

Very, very weird.

My SIL was not home when I called to talk to her and see how she liked her new toy. I'll report back after I talked to her.


----------



## sixxmum

ProfCrash,
Are you a prof?  I am, so just curious : )


----------



## auntmarge

Just charged mine and turned it on.  The background gray is even darker than on K1.  I can't believe they made the contrast worse!


----------



## kdawna

I  just had to come online and read how today's new Kindle 2 owners were enjoying them. I ended up getting a migraine.... I think I was too anxious and the UPS man did not show up until I decided to take a  quick run to the bank and grocery store at around 2 PM. (about 3 minutes from my house) As I made a turn onto the main highway.... I passed the UPS truck!
My son was at home and surprisingly didn't open it.  I was surprised how small the boxes were.
 I love it! It is so nice to handle. My husband ordered the Amazon Cover for mine. I haven't tried out the speech reader feature and a few other things I can't figure out but I am sure I will learn soon.
I ordered  several books and samples directly from the Kindle 2  and it is amazing how fast they show up.
Kdawna


----------



## Kind

Congrats to all those who have received their Kindles. Now go NUTS!!!


----------



## CuriousLaura

Just received mine...well at 7pm but I was out. 
It's amazing, I agree ProfCash..mine was even weirder, I ordered two K2, one for my mom, both to be delivered at my house....Her K2 was delivered at 9am and mine at 7pm. 
Aside from the fact that I almost died and it was torture to have a K2 that couldn't be opened, it's just mind-blowing how the deliveries are made 
Well of to open and play with mine, I'll write with my thoughts later              

thanks all for waiting with me...KB RULES!


----------



## ladyknight33

The padding behind the back of the Kindle feels thicker than the front. My daughter loves the cover ~ me not so much but I didnt want LAdybug to be nekkid while she was waiting for her M Edge jacket.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

sixxmum said:


> ProfCrash,
> Are you a prof? I am, so just curious : )


I was. I taught Political Science for three years and then decided that Academia was not for me. I have been happily working in the private sector since making that decision. I miss the classroom but not the nuttiness of publishing. I don't miss the lack of pay. I am making a lot more money now then I would have had I stayed in Academia.

So my SIL loves her Kindle. She has downloaded 6 books already. She was curious about the USB charger, as in where was the USB charger. I told her about the wall charger/usb charger.

My Brother was amazed at how thin the K2 is and how nice it looks. He is very good at ignoring his little sister so he had no clue that you could download newspapers and the like. My SIL reminded him that I had told him about the NY Times. We are wondering when he is going to order his own Kindle. My money is on a week from now. He hates not having a cool gadget.

They are both readers so it will work nicely for both of them. Big Bro is talking about re-reading some philosophers. I pointed him to Gutenberg and Feedbooks for free copies of the books in question.

Is there any way that we can get Amazon to institute a referral program? You know, "10 people said you are the reason they are buying a Kindle so here is a free one". Please?


----------



## gigglebox1231

dfwillia said:


> I am totally amazed mine arrived today. I ordered 2/11 with super saver and it shipped 2/22 via USPS and arrived today. Really couldn't ask for more and no extra for shipping. More money for books. My Dewey is charging and syncing at the moment...eight more books to go.


When was your original expected delievery date? I also ordered 2-11 and went with super saver (couldn't afford anything more haha) and got my shipping email 2-22 saying it was being mailed with USPS. I'm dying to get it before March 3rd, which is when it's suppose to come :/ I pray it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Seamonkey

Love hearing all the stories of new arrivals.  Interesting that so many K2s are arriving physically COLD (including mine in So California)  I do think the metal back makes us notice the cold more and eventually my M Edge will arrive and I won't be touching metal so much.)

Eric, thanks!  I just felt for you when everyone was getting their emails and you weren't.

I can totally relate to carrying the kindle with you everywhere.  Heck today I carried both of mine downstairs when I came down here.


----------



## Arkhan

This is my first Kindle. First I have to say that I was disappointed in the packaging. I think it coming in something like a hardback book, similar to KC, would be appropriate. I had to pull the tab to open the box but I just slid the container out of the sleeve to keep from having to ruin all the packaging. Second, I hate that it is barely half charged. I want to play with it and I can't do that where I normally read because there is no place to plug it in to charge it. Also if I plug it into my PC I can't use it. It tells me to eject it from the PC which doesn't seem to work at the moment. All really minor things. 

The device itself actually has a lot more solid feel to it than I thought. I guess I will have to sit here next to the outlet and start to play with it. Time to learn how to Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the same eject from computer issue. Is your computer vista? That's what I have and discovered it works just fine on my daughters XP

As for charging it, I didn't and probably got a good 8 hours of playtime before I had to charge.  That included downloading 204 books and having it index them


----------



## Leslie

luvmy4brats said:


> I have the same eject from computer issue. Is your computer vista? That's what I have and discovered it works just fine on my daughters XP


I've only plugged my new K into my computer once and got the same message (yes, I have Vista). So if it is saying that, is it charging via the USB? Or not? Anyone have any idea?

L


----------



## BookBinder

I got my new toy yesterday, 25th, and wanted to come here so badly, but for some strange reason my computer was not acting right.  

I just love the kindle 2.  Being a first time Kindler I'm finding it very easy to operate. I was wondering how the pages not being numbered would be, but their system for that is very comprehensive and gives a good account of where you are in the book, that being the bar that goes across the bottom of the page percentage-wise.  I started reading a book while this baby was charging.....amazing.  So far, I'm loving it.  Just one thing but not a problem.....I have to get use to not seeing two pages side by side while reading.  That felt a little awkward but I'm getting use to it.  

This was a good thing I bought.....yes, a very good thing.  My cover should be here today and then Jazzman will be complete.    Happy reading all.


----------



## Kindle Convert

Received my K2 yesterday afternoon but didn't really have time to check it out until late last night.  So far, very happy!!  I'm having some issues getting my XP/Dell machine to recognize the K2 with the USB, but I see others have had same with other systems too.  I've done all the obvious...reboot computer, reset the Kindle and I'm still haven't been able to work through that.  I will keep trying/call CS to work that out if I need to, as I need my music and person files on my K2. The buttons will take some getting used to...you need to press them "with purpose" but that's just an adjustment as the KK's were so easy to press accidentally...other than that...still loving it!!  The Amazon case is great too...the only thing I shall miss is the pocket...no pocket in the new one.  I will probably never see my KK again...my daughter took it and ran!!


----------



## Rhonlynn

I got mine yesterday. My pictures of it are here:
www.flickr.com/rhonlynn (Just go to the kIndle 2 set.)


----------



## Jammie

Atunah said:


> If there are no reviews, use the universal wishlist button. Saves a step as you don't need to click on reviews at all to add kindle books to the wishlist. All you have to be is on the page. The universal wishlist button you just drag to your bookmark toolbar. Works for everything not just kindle books.
> 
> link to universal wishlist
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/universal/ref=cm_wl_uwl


Atunah - Thanks for that info. I've heard the universal wish list mentioned before but have never taken the time to figure it out. I now have the link ready to use.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, you just take it and drag it with the mouse up into your bookmark toobar, thats it. It will say "Add to Wish list" and look like a bookmark link. It has made me finally stop sending samples to my Kindle everytime I was looking at a book I might like.


----------



## ELDogStar

Atunah said:


> Yeah, you just take it and drag it with the mouse up into your bookmark toobar, thats it. It will say "Add to Wish list" and look like a bookmark link. It has made me finally stop sending samples to my Kindle everytime I was looking at a book I might like.


I tried many times can't get it to go up there.
Maybe not for Firefox?


----------



## Jammie

ELDogStar said:


> I tried many times can't get it to go up there.
> Maybe not for Firefox?


Maybe try Amazon's instructions at http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/universal/ref=cm_wl_uwl instead of dragging and dropping.


----------



## ELDogStar

Jammie said:


> Maybe try Amazon's instructions at http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/universal/ref=cm_wl_uwl instead of dragging and dropping.


Drag and drop is the Amazon instruction.
Am I stoopid? (Not usually)


----------



## BK

> I tried many times can't get it to go up there.
> Maybe not for Firefox?


It worked for me with Firefox.


----------



## BK

Rhonlynn said:


> I got mine yesterday. My pictures of it are here:
> www.flickr.com/rhonlynn (Just go to the kIndle 2 set.)


Rhonlynn, are you sure you didn't make your Kindle 2 set private? It's not showing up on your Flickr Photostream.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Rhonlynn said:


> I got mine yesterday. My pictures of it are here:
> www.flickr.com/rhonlynn (Just go to the kIndle 2 set.)


Nice!

And a fellow WOW enthusiast!!! 

edit: Oops! Saw your WOW pics and forgot to look for Kindle! I couldn't find them, either!


----------



## chocochibi

r0b0d0c said:


> And a fellow WOW enthusiast!!!


Me too! 
We're everywhere


----------



## r0b0d0c

Kindle and WOW! 2 of my favorite things - I KNEW I'd like people here!


----------



## Britt

Midterm over, time to play with Vivian!!! Thanks again for everyone's support during the difficult waiting period


----------



## Arkhan

luvmy4brats said:


> I have the same eject from computer issue. Is your computer vista? That's what I have and discovered it works just fine on my daughters XP


Yep I have Vista 64bit. I may try to play around with it some more because I was having problems ejecting it as asked. It was charging ok, but I finally found a way to place an extension cord so I could pull the Kindle charge up from below to charge while I read in one of my favorite spots.

Unfortunately, my job seems to be working against me. I woke up to a call stating I need to come in early for some training today. So there is another couple of hours gone from trying to use the Kindle. At least tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Track your package

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 26, 2009 08:31:00 AM ALABASTER AL Arrival Scan 
February 25, 2009 02:14:00 PM ALABASTER AL Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 11:54:00 PM --- Departure Scan 
February 24, 2009 03:00:00 AM ATLANTA GA Arrival Scan 
February 22, 2009 09:28:24 AM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit

I hope, I hope today is *the* day! My K 2 is in the city where I live so I hope it will be there when I get home today. It arrived at 8:31 AM today so it may be tomorrow, may not have made it on the truck today.


----------



## ak rain

2/24 Whitestown, IN 12:11 pm
2/26  Kent, WA

it's getting closer!
sylvia


----------



## spoiled brat

Yipppppeeee, the postman just delivered mine...I wasn't expecting it until March 1st..
It is charging right now. It is THIN..and I can tell right now that the next page tabs on the side are great..I have a place to put my hands without changing the page. I have to read the instruction manual..but not until tonight...I have to go to work now...
The cover is so clever and it is really really a nice leather case/cover...makes the thinness of the Kindle2 not at all too thin...
I can't wait to start using it...woweeeeeee I am excited!
It does have a little smaller face/reading area..but not bad at all....


----------



## vg

Mine is on the truck and out for delivery!  woohoo!  It killed me that all day yesterday it was at UPS just 45 minutes away, just sitting there waiting because I did the super saver delivery....


----------



## ELDogStar

spoiled brat said:


> Yipppppeeee, the postman just delivered mine...I wasn't expecting it until March 1st..
> It is charging right now. It is THIN..and I can tell right now that the next page tabs on the side are great..I have a place to put my hands without changing the page. I have to read the instruction manual..but not until tonight...I have to go to work now...
> The cover is so clever and it is really really a nice leather case/cover...makes the thinness of the Kindle2 not at all too thin...
> I can't wait to start using it...woweeeeeee I am excited!
> It does have a little smaller face/reading area..but not bad at all....


Live long and prosper!

Eric


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO vg and spoiledbrat! Enjoy!


----------



## spoiled brat

Mine came regular mail...didn't even need to sign for it...he would have left it on the porch..I thought it was coming UPS..but nope..USPS instead...which is OK by me...I probably wouldn't have been home to sign for it..glad I was here..someone might have taken it from my porch...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Britt said:


> Midterm over, time to play with Vivian!!! Thanks again for everyone's support during the difficult waiting period


YEAH!!! Have fun...

Hope you did well on your Midterm


----------



## ladyknight33

Britt said:


> Midterm over, time to play with Vivian!!! Thanks again for everyone's support during the difficult waiting period


YAY Britt.................Have fun with Vivian.......also dont neglect the boyfriend


----------



## Shawna

I was a Kindle virgin - until yesterday, when life as I knew it changed!  

My "Marvin" arrived at 1:07PM, of course I was out so he froze on my front porch for about 1 1/2 hours.  I brought him in, opened his packaging and warmed him up.  Finally I plugged him in and turned him on.  My first sensation - panic!!  I felt overwhelmed, as the first thing I wanted to do was get my husband off the account and change him from "Timothy's Kindle" to "Marvin".  I took a few deep breaths and then realized that Marvin was really very easy to use and within minutes he was officially mine.

I immediately ordered 2 books using Whispernet (I live in Montana, so being able to do this was miraculous for me).  The first, embarrassingly enough, is the paper book I was currently reading.  What a waste of money, but how could I continue to read a paper book when I now had my Marvin?  If I could have curled up into a ball under a cozy blanket and read for the rest of the day I would have, unfortunately 3 year olds and 16 month olds have needs that have to be met.  How come they don't get Mommy's need to read?!  I must say that sending my husband off to work at 6:30PM and having the kids in bed by 8:00PM was never so sweet - I was alone with Marvin and we just got to know each other.  Now, if I could just get rid of the need for sleep (and for 16 month olds not to wake 3 times before 1:30AM) I could really have gotten some reading done last night!  All in all, my first day with Marvin was wonderful!

So, Marvin took my Kindle virginity yesterday - and I'm so glad he did.  I still have a lot to learn about him but, I think this is going to be a fabulous relationship!!


----------



## ELDogStar

Shawna said:


> The first, embarrassingly enough, is the paper book I was currently reading. What a waste of money, but how could I continue to read a paper book when I now had my Marvin?


I did this as well!

EL


----------



## ak rain

Shawna
I am not saying to abuse the kids so don't do that. Do show them your enjoyment with reading and enjoy reading to them both. they will grow with the pattern and you your family's routine will grow into readers!
Sylvia


----------



## jpmorgan49

My second Kindle2 is on it's way to my home, come on Brown.....
jp


Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
ROCKDALE,
IL,  US 02/26/2009 7:31 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
02/26/2009 6:14 A.M. DESTINATION SCAN
02/26/2009 6:13 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
CHICAGO,
IL,  US 02/26/2009 5:04 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
CHICAGO,
IL,  US 02/25/2009 11:48 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
INDIANAPOLIS,
IN,  US 02/25/2009 9:56 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
02/25/2009 8:39 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 02/25/2009 3:03 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS:  02/26/2009 1:15 P.M.  ET


----------



## MidnightAria

/fingers crossed for dad....you know, if I lived closer I would pull the, well if you loved me you would give me yours


----------



## ELDogStar

jpmorgan49 said:


> My second Kindle2 is on it's way to my home, come on Brown.....
> jp
> 
> Package Progress
> Location Date Local Time Description
> ROCKDALE,
> IL, US 02/26/2009 7:31 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 02/26/2009 6:14 A.M. DESTINATION SCAN
> 02/26/2009 6:13 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
> CHICAGO,
> IL, US 02/26/2009 5:04 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> CHICAGO,
> IL, US 02/25/2009 11:48 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
> INDIANAPOLIS,
> IN, US 02/25/2009 9:56 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
> 02/25/2009 8:39 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
> US 02/25/2009 3:03 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
> 
> Tracking results provided by UPS: 02/26/2009 1:15 P.M. ET


Here's to really believing this will be THE ONE!

EL


----------



## mwb

It's here!

Can't wait to get home and open it up and start playing....


----------



## mwvickers

mwb said:


> It's here!
> 
> Can't wait to get home and open it up and start playing....


Don't let your jealous first Kindle beat it up.


----------



## Greg Staten

My wife just texted me that mine arrived today in Cypress, TX. Now I just have to get through three more hours of meetings... Ack!


----------



## Leslie

Greg Staten said:


> My wife just texted me that mine arrived today in Cypress, TX. Now I just have to get through three more hours of meetings... Ack!


Excuse yourself from the meeting, go to the lav, take a red sharpie marker and put dots on your face, go back to the meeting, say you are contagious and quickly go home.

L


----------



## Jammie

Greg Staten said:


> My wife just texted me that mine arrived today in Cypress, TX. Now I just have to get through three more hours of meetings... Ack!


Ooh, Cypress, TX? I'm just north of Houston in Conroe, not far from you. Hopefully I'll get mine today too!!


----------



## mwvickers

Leslie said:


> Excuse yourself from the meeting, go to the lav, take a red sharpie marker and put dots on your face, go back to the meeting, say you are contagious and quickly go home.
> 
> L


Or, just pull out a red sharpie in the meeting and start writing on your face. They will certainly send you home for a mental health break that way, too.


----------



## Gables Girl

Greg Staten said:


> My wife just texted me that mine arrived today in Cypress, TX. Now I just have to get through three more hours of meetings... Ack!


Start coughing and then go to the bathroom. Sprinkle some water on your face so it looks like you are sweating and go back to your meeting. Say you are not feeling well and your stomach is doing flips and rolls. I'd send you home in a heart beat. I don't want you throwing up in my meeting.  Claim it was something you ate.


----------



## zeferjen

Mine is finally here! I got home from my business trip and my husband had already unpackaged it and plugged it in for me, so I was free to play with it immediately. My first impressions are all positive. Of course, I haven't completely read the user's guide and have jumped right into reading, ordering books, surfing the web, etc. The only thing I need to get used to is remembering when to push the menu button and when to use the joystick. For some reason, this is not completely intuitive for me. 

Other than that, the interface is great and it feels very nice in my hands. I have had no problem with getting books loaded, via usb, whispernet, and directly from Amazon. 

So excited!


----------



## SimonStern2

Ordered yesterday, recieved today.    I love Prime.

It was marked signature required, which pevented me from going out to lunch with friends today.  But that's OK.


----------



## auntmarge

Still finding the contrast between screen and print too little, but otherwise I like the new one very much.  The instant definition feature is great, and the button changes makes it almost impossible to turn a page by accident, even when holding the K by the button area.  The cover arrived today and is exactly what I'd hoped: thin, sturdy, easily held in one hand with front cover behind the Kindle, and almost as small as the Kindle itself.  Now I'll have to buy a K2 Waterfield sleeve case to so I can throw my Kindle in my purse with impunity, as I have been doing with K1.


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's here, It's here (again,again).  There is a very good first sign, I plugged it in and the yellow light came on and it didn't go crazy rebooting itself.  I'M EXCITED!!!  I have notice on this board that people are naming their Kindles.  I don't believe I've ever named anything besides my daughters.  But what the heck, I'm 60, I'm retired, it's the 21st Century.  My Max has arrived.  Yes, Max was the first and only name that stuck in my head when I thought of my Kindle.  The Kindle is nice and white and petite, it needs a name like Max to give him character, make him tough...  Although this means I'm in love with a Max, but what the heck it is the 21st Century.  I'll let you know how Max is doing after he's done eating (charging, isn't that clever).  OK, I'm getting gitty I better go play with Max, I think he's growling....
jp


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Max, so glad to have you join our happy little klub. Now tell your owner you want a nice new coat.

Love from your fellow Kindle friends,

Sir Sterndale Bennett and Hugh


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Sir Sterndale Bennett and Hugh


Wasn't there a British rock group in the 60's called that?


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> Wasn't there a British rock group in the 60's called that?


Hahahahah..... 

Meanwhile, I wonder how Greg is doing with his rapidly developing stomach flu and contagious skin eruptions...

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Hahahahah.....
> 
> Meanwhile, I wonder how Greg is doing with his rapidly developing stomach flu and contagious skin eruptions...
> 
> L


We will know when we see on the news the CDC has quarantined a building for a mysterious aliment.


----------



## ELDogStar

jpmorgan49 said:


> it needs a name like Max to give him character, make him tough... Although this means I'm in love with a Max, but what the heck it is the 21st Century. I'll let you know how Max is doing after he's done eating (charging, isn't that clever). OK, I'm getting gitty I better go play with Max, I think he's growling....
> jp


Need him tough... go J. Cash;
Name him SUE!


----------



## ELDogStar

SimonStern2 said:


> Ordered yesterday, recieved today.  I love Prime.
> 
> It was marked signature required, which pevented me from going out to lunch with friends today. But that's OK.


That rates a-

WOO HOO!

Eric


----------



## jpmorgan49

I ordered a case before I was a member of this Forum and just found it cruising the net.  I found the M-Edge Leather Executive jacket and it looked nice so I ordered it.  It did look nice, but then so does the Amazon leather and they won't let me cancel my M-Edge order which is do to ship in March.  I hope I like it..
jp


----------



## ELDogStar

jpmorgan49 said:


> I ordered a case before I was a member of this Forum and just found it cruising the net. I found the M-Edge Leather Executive jacket and it looked nice so I ordered it. It did look nice, but then so does the Amazon leather and they won't let me cancel my M-Edge order which is do to ship in March. I hope I like it..
> jp


You actually can by linking over the M-edge company from your Amazon acocunt.
They are great to work with.

But I actually think you should keep it. I have one on order as well.

EL.


----------



## Maxx

Received my K2 today at 3 pm in Kansas.  Super saver shipping. USPS.  All is well.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

It's here, it's here and arrived 3 days earlier than estimated delivery date. I have her charging and am playing around and reading the Kindle 2 User's Guide. 


Klassic box wins hands down although K 2 is more environmentally friendly
First impression, it feels so light although I think they weigh the same. 
The screen doesn't look any smaller to me than the Klassic although I think I read where some people thought it looked smaller.
Contrast, crispness of lettering is amazing!
Love the speed of the pages turning and font size easily changed
Buttons are no problem at all for me, always held my Klassic by the bottom corners with my thumb on the next button, same with K -2
Like the fact they is more gripping area on the K 2 than the Klassic, really no need for a cover but I definitely want to protect her
I love Oberon covers and have 2 pre-ordered, don't like *nekkid* Kindles
Loving the joy stick, how fun!
Love the dictionary and the ability to look up the one word rather than every word in that line
Text to speech - would never listen to an entire book but will definitely use on my commute to and from work
Keyboard not an issue for me because I only used my Klassic for reading and I will only use my K 2, Claire for reading
Getting the hang of it much quicker than I thought

WHEW! No buyer's remorse here, love her! Alright off to play some more. I feel great knowing that tomorrow I will be shipping my beloved Klassic to a new home and an owner that is excited to get her.


----------



## Greg Staten

Leslie said:


> Meanwhile, I wonder how Greg is doing with his rapidly developing stomach flu and contagious skin eruptions...


Sadly, my last meeting of the day is a conference call with folks from Disney Animation and Pixar so I can't easily drop out (sigh), especially as I'm the leader of the conference. But I'm definitely watching the clock!

-greg


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

One more thing, I definitely do not want to work tomorrow but I do get off at 1:30. Did I say the clarity of the K2 is amazing.


----------



## jaspertyler

I had ordered the medge case through amazon, wrote them a message under contact seller and asked if I could cancel my order and they cancelled it immediately.  I may reorder in the future but want to see how the reviews come out on their cases.


----------



## vg

Baxter is here!  And after being nervous after reading the comps between the screens and text I have to say I like the Kindle 2 better - thank goodness because I already promised Emerson to my daughter!  Love, love the joystick and the keyboard and the very quiet click of buttons. The screen seems smaller, but I know that it is just an illusion, so no worries there.  I can even read smaller type on this than the last one.  I do love the odd little shape of my Kindle 1, but overall I think I will be very happy with my new little friend.


----------



## ELDogStar

vg said:


> Baxter is here! And after being nervous after reading the comps between the screens and text I have to say I like the Kindle 2 better - thank goodness because I already promised Emerson to my daughter! Love, love the joystick and the keyboard and the very quiet click of buttons. The screen seems smaller, but I know that it is just an illusion, so no worries there. I can even read smaller type on this than the last one. I do love the odd little shape of my Kindle 1, but overall I think I will be very happy with my new little friend.


So nice!
Enjoy and I am so glad to hear the positives on K2s from K1 people!
Eric


----------



## GRR-BB

Yes, my Kindle 2 arrived today and I cannot be more excited! It was a christmas present from my children and husband (they were devastated that it was not here for xmas so my daughter in law borrowed one from a co-worker to wrap for me to open on xmas morning and to play around with for xmas weekend). Anyways, this past Saturday I received an email from Amazon that it had shipped and expected delivery date was March 3, 2009. Low and behold I went out to get my mail this morning and there on the porch floor sat a small little package from amazon, the mailman just dropped it on the porch and went on his merry way. Thank goodness it was not snowing or raining, I would have been furious. 

Anyways, its here and I am having a blast. Three books downloaded so far (I finished one already, I have been saving my reading up since Christmas), I am just having a blast trying to familarize myself with it. I LOVE IT. 

I tried to email two pdf (pictures) to myself using my personal email address(which I gave kindle permission to use) and I emailed it to the kindle. Where are they? any help would be  greatly appreciated. 

GOOOOOOOOO KINDLE!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome GRR-BB....glad to have you here. I am thrilled you are loving your Kindle.

As for the PDFs, if the conversion didn't work, the file will never show up. I've never tried to send a PDF picture so I don't know if that's the problem. Why don't you try sending a simple text PDF to your Kindle and see if you have success with that? Make sure the Whispernet is on.

L


----------



## Kim1961

Got mine on Tuesday.  What a welcome surprise as I am recovering from the FLU!


----------



## Leslie

Kim1961 said:


> Got mine on Tuesday. What a welcome surprise as I am recovering from the FLU!


Welcome, Kim...congratulations.

I had a GI flu a few weeks ago and I was so sick I couldn't lift my head off the pillow, much less hold my Kindle and read. And I kept thinking, "Here I am, stuck at home in bed and I'm too sick to read..." I thought I would drive myself nuts!

Hope you feel better soon!

L


----------



## MidnightAria

Mine is finally here!! /happy dance

Haven't been that happy to get the mail in a long time. Had to call my dad to tell him I got it and he started asking me about it and I am like, no dad, I am still in the car just pulling away from the mailbox, not even home yet! lol

I am charging it as we speak and love how fast books get to it


----------



## libro

Congratulations and ENJOY to everyone who received their Kindle today!


----------



## jpmorgan49

As I have told you so many times MidnightAria, Daddy is always right!!!  Well at least about the Kindle.  Enjoy..


----------



## Raiden333

Prometheus just showed up in the mail today, and I'm already in love. First thing I did was download the book I'm currently reading (GRR Martin's _A Game of Thrones_) and jump to where I left off on the paperback and saved my place. Then I downloaded all of the books I'm currently reading for my college courses. Finally, I went crazy getting samples of any book that sounded remotely interesting.

It might be just me getting used to it, but it seems that the longer I use the K2 the shorter the page-turn times get.


----------



## Karen

Finally!  I have my Kindle in my hands.  My mother in law had a friend headed to Richmond, VA tonight, so I met him along the way to get my Kindle.  My daughter (who was sick of hearing about it  ) played with it the entire 40 minute ride back home.  She thinks the e-ink is really cool.  Okay, I'm off to play.  First book - Steven King's UR.


----------



## Seamonkey

Enjoy, Karen!!!  and all of you newly "in Kindle love".

I tentatively named my new baby "Dexter" but she's seeming pretty feminine and may be morphing into "Dextra".. but we'll see where we end up.

I'm feeling less clumsy in my transition from working on the K1 to the K2.  I like that if I hit any menu, I then see how many MB free I have, the time, which type of whispernet I'm on (if I have that up) and battery status.  Currently I have 1455 MB free, it is 8:25 PM, I'm on 3G with five bars and the battery is charging.  Life is good.

Leslie and others too sick to hole the Kindle.. just think, now you could listen to it.


----------



## Seamonkey

jpmorgan49 said:


> It's here, It's here (again,again). There is a very good first sign, I plugged it in and the yellow light came on and it didn't go crazy rebooting itself. I'M EXCITED!!! I have notice on this board that people are naming their Kindles. I don't believe I've ever named anything besides my daughters. But what the heck, I'm 60, I'm retired, it's the 21st Century. My Max has arrived. Yes, Max was the first and only name that stuck in my head when I thought of my Kindle. The Kindle is nice and white and petite, it needs a name like Max to give him character, make him tough... Although this means I'm in love with a Max, but what the heck it is the 21st Century. I'll let you know how Max is doing after he's done eating (charging, isn't that clever). OK, I'm getting gitty I better go play with Max, I think he's growling....
> jp


JP, SO happy you got such a quick replacement Max.. that had to be so disappointing when it was faulty.


----------



## Angela

My DD got her K2 this evening and is so excited. I am so going to enjoy playing with it next weekend on our mother/daughter road trip!


----------



## Sodbuster

Received mine yesterday morning.  Charged it, and downloaded my first book(s).  Already 3/4 way through my first book on the Kindle 2.  Love it!

Sodbuster


----------



## jeremy81

Received my first Kindle 2 Wednesday.  The wireless/whispernet did not work and after a brief call to Amazon CS was overnighted a replacement. Very impressed with customer service.  Received my new one yesterday and am happy to report it  is working brilliantly. One of the best purchases I've made in sometime.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Sodbuster said:


> Received mine yesterday morning. Charged it, and downloaded my first book(s). Already 3/4 way through my first book on the Kindle 2. Love it!
> 
> Sodbuster


OMG - your avatar! Was the recipient of that thrown bat OK? Looks like a head shot!!!

(Oh, and congrats on the K2!  )


----------



## Leslie

Seamonkey said:


> Leslie and others too sick to hold the Kindle.. just think, now you could listen to it.


Well, this is true but my one experiment with the text-to-speech I wasn't crazy about it. The weird inflection sort of bothered me. Maybe I picked the wrong book for my first try. But thinking about having the robotic voice reading when I was sick...I don't think so.

L


----------



## Britt

Turns out my mom got a K2 as an early anniversary present from my stepdad! Now I have another Kindler in the family to gush with. I've been talking my bf's ears off about it since December, and I'm pretty sure he's tired of hearing about it but is just too nice to tell me I'm getting on his nerves, lol!


----------



## Leslie

Britt said:


> Turns out my mom got a K2 as an early anniversary present from my stepdad! Now I have another Kindler in the family to gush with. I've been talking my bf's ears off about it since December, and I'm pretty sure he's tired of hearing about it but is just too nice to tell me I'm getting on his nerves, lol!


Congratulations to your mom!

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

Well, I have put Max through his paces and all is well. I have transferred books from several sites other than Amazon and I have sent a .PDF file to Amazon for a conversion and it worked Great. I've tried the Text to Speech and it works well, I actually think the female voice is a better choice. Finally I transferred some mp3 files to Max and they sounded very good. I think I've tried all the features, now I can enjoy. My new Avatar is an actual picture of Max with a little photoshop magic on the screen. It looks better larger but it will do. Congratulations to all new owners and ENJOY!!!!
jp


----------



## MamaProfCrash

OK, that is actually a bit freaky. What about a picture of you and not just the floating head?


----------



## jpmorgan49

But then you couldn't see my beautiful Smile....


----------



## rshives

I received my K2 yesterday via snail mail.  It already had books I'd ordered downloaded.  Brought it to work with me today and downloaded the newspaper I created via FeedBooks.  Works pretty well.  I don't think the desktop application from FeedBooks has the Kindle as an option to download to so I had to download the newspapers and then copy them to the Kindle via the usb cable.  Still works pretty well.  Looking forward to further enhancements by FeedBooks.

Richard


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rshives said:


> I don't think the desktop application from FeedBooks has the Kindle as an option to download to so I had to download the newspapers and then copy them to the Kindle via the usb cable. Still works pretty well. Looking forward to further enhancements by FeedBooks.
> 
> Richard


You can download directly to your kindle via feedbooks, you just have to put their domain in as 'allowed' on your 'manage my kindle' page.

Ann


----------



## ladyknight33

KiKi has arrived. now to get her charged. My daughter didn't want the honors of opening the box. I have downloaded several books to her last night.  Whoo Hoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You can download directly to your kindle via feedbooks, you just have to put their domain in as 'allowed' on your 'manage my kindle' page.
> 
> Ann


Can someone refresh my memory on how to download the feedbooks catalog?

L


----------



## mwvickers

I would like to request that more people who have the K2 now review it in the review part of the forum and include more pics, please.  

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92

Feedbooks: The guide is a simple file that you need to add on your Kindle. The URL for this file is http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide

* Open the browser on your Kindle and open this URL
* OR download this file and send it to your Kindle using the USB cable
* OR download this file and send it to your Kindle using your e-mail: [user]@kindle.com

Lots of detailed info here: http://www.feedbooks.com/help/kindle


----------



## scrappergirl

My K2 arrived yesterday, didn't get a chance to play with it much other than charging.  I brought it to work with me in hopes I'd get to get my hands really on it but I've been so busy so hopefully after lunch I can take some time to read everything.  This is my first but looks pretty easy so far.


----------



## Leslie

mwvickers said:


> I would like to request that more people who have the K2 now review it in the review part of the forum and include more pics, please.
> 
> Thanks.


Good suggestion. Please review the guidlelines for reviews. If anyone has any questions, feel free to drop me a PM.

L


----------



## Leslie

pidgeon92 said:


> Feedbooks: The guide is a simple file that you need to add on your Kindle. The URL for this file is http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide
> 
> * Open the browser on your Kindle and open this URL
> * OR download this file and send it to your Kindle using the USB cable
> * OR download this file and send it to your Kindle using your e-mail: [user]@kindle.com
> 
> Lots of detailed info here: http://www.feedbooks.com/help/kindle


That was a cinch. Thanks, Pidgeon!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And let me correct my post. . .I was thinking kindlefeeder but talking about feedbooks. . . .no need to give anyone your kindle e-mail with feedbooks. . . .sorry for any confusion. . . .

oh look. . . a bunny. . . . .



Ann


----------



## ChampAmp

Ordered it the day it was available....sold my Kindle 1 on eBay in 6.5 hours......got the K2 on Wed. Love it.

I should save this tidbit for the review thread, as this is a critical point that will be helpful to others: The K2 feels the same striking my chest / neck / face when I fall asleep reading in bed as the K1 did.

And have I gone a little book-download happy since Wed.? Yes, yes I have....


----------



## Jammie

It's here!  Finally, oh finally it's here.  Ordered Dec. 4 and am finally getting to enjoy my Christmas present.  Got her plugged in and charging while she's hopefully downloading books.  Some were listed as archived even though I've never had a kindle before, so hopefully it will download them all without me having to go in and manually send them.

Btw, I have Vista and it says the same thing - If you want to use your Kindle, eject it from the computer.

My 6-year-old daughter is excited because I ordered "The Ghost in the Mirror" on the kindle for her and she knew we couldn't read it until the kindle arrived.  Thankfully I was able to talk her into a movie before we read (gives me more time to explore).  I'm so EXCITED!!


----------



## hencoll1

Mine arrived this afternoon!!!  I had to spend a bit of time wrestling with pull-tab that opened the box.    I'm just amazed at how thin it is.


----------



## holmes4

Mine finally showed up yesterday, a day late.  Love it!


----------



## ak rain

I received my cover for he K2 and am still awaiting my K2 maybe tomorrow.......

Sylvia


----------



## debbyjw

Yes, I got my Kindle 2 today. I like it.  I pulled a cute one earlier this week and left my Kindle 1 in the bathroom at Walmart. Five minutes later it was gone.  My husband really loves me or he wants something. He said I enjoyed my Kindle so much to order another one. I like that it is even thinner than the Kindle 1. I like the page buttons. You have to push in to use them so I don't accidentally go forward like I did. Still playing with it now. Debby


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Debby. So glad to have you with us, but so sorry to hear about your K1! Ripped off from a Wal-Mart bathroom? How sad....

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm really enjoying my new Kindle, Max.  The only problem is than I didn't order a case.  It's so thin I'm afraid to carry it many places.  I have an M-Edge case on order but that won't be here for a while.  My daughter ordered the Belkin case, and really likes it.  Last night I ordered the Belkin case.  I'm still going to keep the m-Edge because I think I'll like it.  The Belkin case will be nice for transportation, or just a second case.
JP


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

debbyjw said:


> Yes, I got my Kindle 2 today. I like it. I pulled a cute one earlier this week and left my Kindle 1 in the bathroom at Walmart. Five minutes later it was gone. My husband really loves me or he wants something. He said I enjoyed my Kindle so much to order another one. I like that it is even thinner than the Kindle 1. I like the page buttons. You have to push in to use them so I don't accidentally go forward like I did. Still playing with it now. Debby


Welcome Debby! Please go to the *Intro/Welcome Board * and make an intro. You will receive a warm KB welcome. Sorry to hear about your K 1 being stolen.


----------



## JAG

I arrived home from bookclub yesterday and my Kindle 2 had arrived!  I had 1 day shipping from Amazon, but the UPS tracking said it was delayed by weather....so I wasn't expecting it,  but UPS really came through!
I charged it up. Bought my next book club book ( Pillars of the Earth). 

I'm a K1 owner, but had never attached it to the PC via USB. So I attached K1, moved all the books and docs I had from non Amazon sites onto my PC and transferred to the K2. I even transferred the mobi and feedbooks guides, and updated them later from the K2.
I organized the K1 for DH, deleting about 8 pages of content.
I really love the archive folder, no need to download everything, unless I am ready to read or search the content.

It looks like I only receive the 'Amazon Daily' blog on 1 device. But DH probably doesn't care about reading it on his.

Julie, in Colorado Springs, enjoying the balmy winter weather and my new toy!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Julie and everyone else that received their K 2's. Enjoy and happy reading!


----------



## ELDogStar

More coming in each day.
CONGRATS!
I imagine today will be a bit slower and of course tomorrow is a day off...

Enjoy your newest Ks!

Eric


----------



## ak rain

February 27, 2009 04:50:00 PM ANCHORAGE AK Arrival Scan 
February 26, 2009 01:15:00 AM KENT WA Arrival Scan 
February 25, 2009 12:36:00 AM INDIANAPOLIS IN Arrival Scan 

Maybe today....

It drives me a bit crazy that the packages go to Anchorage way north and over my head and then returns to Juneau and then to Gustavus.
Sylvia


----------



## gigglebox1231

My K2 finally came yesterday! I love how sleek it is and how easy it is to switch what books I'm reading. My boyfriend and my mom, who were both against it at first, have even broken done and admitted how cool it is.

Btw to anyone considering the Belkin Case: I got it and I love it. It's really padded so I feel really good about carrying my kindle in it, plus it looks sleek and really nice. Plus, the price is not bad at all!


----------



## Gregor

Got mine today.

Patagonia case is coming on Tuesday.


----------



## durphy

I'm excited with you that your Kindles have arrived or are really close. That's so great!


----------



## ak rain

not yet next chance Monday
Sylvia


----------



## jpmorgan49

It's worth the wait Slyvia, and all the others waiting for the truck to pull up.  Can't wait to hear your first impressions.
jp


----------



## ak rain

I am can't wait much longer.... thank you JP


----------



## jmeaders

I finally linked up with mine last night.  I made sure it was charged up and did some preliminary playing with it.  I got some quality time today and downloaded the 180 books waiting for it in calibre.  I'm impressed with the text-to-speech feature.  I'm looking forward to finishing my last DTB so I can make the cutover.


----------



## happyblob

> My K2 finally came yesterday! I love how sleek it is and how easy it is to switch what books I'm reading. My boyfriend and my mom, who were both against it at first, have even broken done and admitted how cool it is.


 Sounds like victory.


----------



## Latjoe

I got my K2 on Thursday, have been playing with it for 3 days. I call him Atticus. 
It took me a couple of hours' worth of reading before it stopped feeling awkward in my hands, compared to K1.  There are so many improvements; I think the designers did a good job.    

One very minor thing I miss:  when writing notes on K1 I liked using the Alt key plus a number for some of the most commonly used symbols rather than having to bring up the symbol box. And I'm going to miss the silver streak.  

Text to speech makes me laugh -- some examples:

Whispernet:  wis-PERN-it

idea:  i-dee-YAY

Yet it did just fine with Herakleophorbia !  (at least that's how I've always pronounced it   )

I'm really torn about getting rid of my K1.  I really like it but don't need two Kindles.  I guess I'll keep it at least till the 30-day return period has passed, just in case I change my mind.  Which isn't going to happen of course.  Maybe I'll just end up giving it to a friend.

Kathie


----------



## Britt

Latjoe said:


> Text to speech makes me laugh -- some examples:
> 
> Whispernet: wis-PERN-it
> 
> idea: i-dee-YAY


And my favorite, Amazon.com: "Amazon point com"


----------



## Seamonkey

I love the voice and its foibles.  I was reading one short Amazon document on the upgrade and it ended with *** and yep, the voice carefully announced "asterisk asterisk asterisk".

I was letting it read the beta update of Stephen Windwalker's book about Kindle and noticed that despite the ubiquitous Amazon point com, when there was a whole URL, it knew to say "dot".


----------



## Miss Molly

Thenuts454 said:


> The very happy smiling and pleasant UPS man just paid me a wonderful visit and delivered my Indulgence... I am in awe and have immediately plugged into charger as I will begin to read the instructions and get ready to play read, play and read.....hope everyone else's big brown truck arrives soon.


Ooh, that seems like the perfect name for a new Kindle! Love it.


----------



## ladyknight33

My daughter's Kindle KiKi has died.       

All I know is she got onto the plane and the screen went half blank. I told her to turn it off and  nothing happened. i have a call into customer service. My daughter will be FedEx KiKi back to me. 

 I knew I should have sent the original packing with her. Oh well since KiKi is linked to my account it is probably better that I take care of it. 

I'm just happy nothing has happened to Ladybug.


----------



## BruceS

ladyknight33 said:


> My daughter's Kindle KiKi has died.
> 
> All I know is she got onto the plane and the screen went half blank. I told her to turn it off and nothing happened. i have a call into customer service. My daughter will be FedEx KiKi back to me.
> 
> I knew I should have sent the original packing with her. Oh well since KiKi is linked to my account it is probably better that I take care of it.
> 
> I'm just happy nothing has happened to Ladybug.


Have you had her try holding the power button for around 15 seconds so it performs a complete re-boot?

Just a thought, but it might help. After all, it is still a computer and the first thing to try with a computer is a re-boot.


----------



## ak rain

I was hoping to get mine today but due to snow no planes are flying so no mail 
Sylvia


----------



## ladyknight33

Bruce

I told her to hold it for 10 seconds and nothing happened. Also I think i told her to do Atl-M which I think Iread somewhere here that that too will perform hard reset. Still nothing. 


Slyvia
Will hope that planes are flying in your area tomorrow and you get your Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have read that it is best to turn the Kindle off before going through the X-Ray machine. Someone once commented that what mattered was having whispernet turned off. Neither are backed by any realy documentation, but are comments I read on the Amazon board.

OK, so is is normally a bad idea to listen to folks there but sometimes they are right.


----------



## Britt

Poor KiKi!! So far I've had to reset mine once (it froze when I was reading). If that doesn't work, hopefully Amazon CS will be able to help you out.


----------



## Erich

Got mine Thursday!!! 

I just thought of something.  When you say "Post Here So As Not To Spoil It For Others", wouldn't that entice the K1 owner to come see what its like?  Or is this pretty much bragging about getting it? Haha.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Nah, I think the idea was not to ruin other peoples first impressions while they were waiting for their K2's to arrive. Since they are a new toy, people might have wanted to open them without anything but their initial expectations.

I would put money that most folks were in here reading the posts while waiting for their K2s to arrive. 

As a K1 owner, I am thrilled that the K2s are out and that their new owners are happy. I love the excitment. Personally, I am enjoying my K1 and don't see myself making a change anytime soon.


----------



## Seamonkey

I think it was to leave the other thread for people to pace around and anticipate without hearing the happy squeals from those getting them first.  Of course anyone could come in here to cheer people on or over there to commiserate.

Ladyknight, is Kiki a K2??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

No, I started the topic over a week ago because someone had posted a picture of the K 2 and the box, etc. Another member asked that we not spoil it for others. No bragging here, many of the members receiving a K 2 were receiving their first ever Kindle and wanted to experience the excitement for themselves and not read of it here first.  

I've had a Klassic and now have a K2 and I love them both. I think anyone who is an avid reader should have a Kindle and that's all I gotta say about that.


----------



## MarthaT

Just got mine, and joined here today


----------



## Leslie

MarthaT said:


> Just got mine, and joined here today


Welcome, Martha. Glad to have you here. Poke around, make yourself at home. We have a ton of information and resources.

L


----------



## Kind

Welcome to the board Martha.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Martha! Please drop by the Intro/Welcome Board  if you haven't already.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I thought my Kindle Max was sick again.  At 4:00pm today my whispernet went out, no bars.  I turned it off and on several times and did a hard reset a couple of times but still no bars.  I took it out to dinner, about 6 miles from home making sure it wasn't a cell problem, still no bars.  I figured I wait a couple more hours and call CS. I got home and my bars are back, it went 2 hours with nothing, but it's back.  I hope it was a fluke, I haven't received the firmware update, I hope that may help.  I'll keep an eye on it and see what happens.  Anyone ever experience this before?
jp


----------



## gigglebox1231

happyblob said:


> Sounds like victory.


It was, until my dad decided to glomp onto it. Though, I guess that is still a victory?


----------



## ak rain

Oh I was in daily to get ...torture myself?  
anyway
It finally arrived TODAY. unfortunately my husband has computer out of town. I bribed my son (NCIS) to let me use his computer so I  could get a couple books and touch base with KB 
so far so good but have only charged it up while at work.
Sylvia
I really do not like this keyboard.


----------



## Leslie

jpmorgan49 said:


> I thought my Kindle Max was sick again.  At 4:00pm today my whispernet went out, no bars. I turned it off and on several times and did a hard reset a couple of times but still no bars. I took it out to dinner, about 6 miles from home making sure it wasn't a cell problem, still no bars. I figured I wait a couple more hours and call CS. I got home and my bars are back, it went 2 hours with nothing, but it's back. I hope it was a fluke, I haven't received the firmware update, I hope that may help. I'll keep an eye on it and see what happens. Anyone ever experience this before?
> jp


I think someone posted in another thread that whispernet was out for a few hours yesterday. This has happened before. It's rare, but it does happen.

L


----------



## jpmorgan49

I noticed the message about whispernet on the other board.  It makes me happy that it's not Max....  CONRATULATIONS Sylvia on receiving your Kindle, you are now part of a very happy and helpful family....
jp


----------



## SongbirdVB

Can I just say...  I love my Klassic Kindle, but am VERY jealous of the K2 owners.  My mom wanted to buy my KK and give it to my daughter so I could get a K2, but my hubby said no.  He gave me the KK for Christmas and I think he was hurt that I wanted to upgrade already.  Sigh...  So I'll wait until I wear him down.  Which, with my luck, will be about 3 months before they release the K3.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Sylvia, you will be an addict in no time!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> Can I just say... I love my Klassic Kindle, but am VERY jealous of the K2 owners. My mom wanted to buy my KK and give it to my daughter so I could get a K2, but my hubby said no. He gave me the KK for Christmas and I think he was hurt that I wanted to upgrade already. Sigh... So I'll wait until I wear him down. Which, with my luck, will be about 3 months before they release the K3.


My Klassic arrived safely in PA yesterday and her new owner thinks the WN is cool, she has a Sony reader. I was happy with my Klassic but I do like my K 2. I would be happy with either, although the text to speech has been wonderful.

Just keep working on your hubby Songbird, it won't take long.


----------



## ak rain

lol I am already an addict. its a healthy one.  I find so much empathy with my enjoyment of my Kindle. my family now has two and we are happy. now if I can get my favorite series kindled.  favorites and yearly reads- Tolkien- fellowship of the ring and Edding -Belgariad/Mallorian Meanwhile I am totally caught up in the Gabaldon Drums of Autumn that KB has got me reading. I don't take part in Book Klub though I appreciate their presence. as long as I can stay strong with all of you who accessorize   I am a happy Kindle owner.
Sylvia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ROTFL this is the only place I know of where addiction is not only supported but strongly encouraged. From Kindles to coffee makers...  with specail emphasis on accessories.


----------



## happyblob

> It was, until my dad decided to glomp onto it. Though, I guess that is still a victory?


 Still counts in my book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I got my Kindle 2 today. I've used it only about an hour, but I like it a lot. So far, the only thing I'm annoyed about is the inability to turn off full justification (but the function didn’t work all that well on the K1, anyway).

After I get things sorted out, the K1 goes to my youngest brother.

Mike


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats Mike on your K 2!   Happy reading.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

So my SIL got her Kindle about a week ago. My brother was skeptical but SIL seemed to want one and their bookshelves were full. When they opened it, he was impressed with its size, weight, and the fact that he could subscribe to many a newspaper. 

He ordered his own yesterday. It arrives today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm going to unsticky it since it seems the majority of us have received our K2's. You can still post to it, it's just not going to be stickied.

-Luv


----------



## Avalon3

jpmorgan49 said:


>


Nice avatar and picture! Welcome to the Kindle Boards!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Thanks! As you can see I've changed it several times since then, it's colorful now. 
jp


----------



## kevindorsey

jpmorgan49 said:


> Thanks! As you can see I've changed it several times since then, it's colorful now.
> jp


You Can't HIDE now!!


----------

